# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2015



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:20)

Criei um tópico para centralização de dados relativos a precipitação, para o qual peço a atenção dos membros que tenham estação meteorológica e em geral para todos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...tacao-das-estacoes-dos-membros-do-forum.8525/

Agradeço desde já toda a colaboração que puderem dar.


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Boas, Dezembro começa invernal!!   chove muito aqui pelo Faial e bem tocada a vento!! 
Pelo Satélite (temperatura dos topos), provavelmente a coisa vai piorar mais um bocado... E amanhã esperar pela entrada de ar frio e ver se os modelos corresponderão ao que irei registar


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2015 às 19:24)

Por aqui chove com bastante intensidade desde as 16 horas ... Temos tido períodos mais calmos e outros mais fortes no que à precipitação diz respeito mas neste momento assistimos a um período de chuva bastante intenso ...


----------



## mcpa (1 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Por aqui só mesmo o vento a fazer-se sentir.


----------



## S3008 (2 Dez 2015 às 02:03)

E estamos em aviso amarelo daqui a umas horas!!


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

17.2mm no Nordeste entre as 9 e as 10h. Algo na orografia deve promover chuva tão intensa na ponta este aquando das correntes de sul/sudoeste. Quanto ao frio, 12.2/12.3º no G. Ocidental. Em PDL 17.6/17.9º. Só a partir da próxima madrugada/manhã é que o frio chegará ao G. Oriental.

Fica por saber se os restos do rio atmosférico chegarão à Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 16:40)

Orion disse:


> 17.2mm no Nordeste entre as 9 e as 10h. Algo na orografia deve promover chuva tão intensa na ponta este aquando das correntes de sul/sudoeste.



Na verdade Nordeste teve uma falha de três horas nos registos de hoje até às 15:00. O evento foi espectacular não apenas devido à orografia. Na verdade o factor principal pode não ter sido esse como mostra o mapa das estações de S.Miguel e a distribuição horária. Vale a pena seguir hora a hora a progressão da frente e o modo como a precipitação se comportou diferentemente ao longo da ilha, de oeste para leste.



















Às 00h a frente era desenhada ainda sem a ondulação e o início do cavamento de um pequeno centro depressionário. A essa hora estava ainda ao largo a oeste do extremo ocidental da ilha de S.Miguel. Mas antes das 00h começou a chuva forte no maciço das Sete Cidades, pouco depois nos Mosteiros e na vertente sudoeste. A frente acabou de passar nos Mosteiros entre as 4h e as 5h; na análise das 6h é colocada precisamente sobre este extremo da ilha. Por volta das 8h chega ao maciço do Fogo, no entanto o pico de intensidade nas Furnas foi mais cedo, uma situação semelhante ao adiantamento do pico de precipitação nas Sete Cidades em relação aos Mosteiros. É na costa norte e sobretudo nordeste que ocorrem as maiores intensidades e totais acumulados, deixando estranhamente o maciço da Tronqueira com valores inferiores a metade daqueles. É pena a estação de Nordeste ter falhado as duas horas mais importantes para se perceber o que aconteceu naquela zona da ilha.

Edição: o aviso amarelo termina agora às 18h, sem dúvida bem colocado.

Edição: resumo de Novembro no dito tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/resumo-do-mes-novembro-2015.8520/#post-525490


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2015 às 18:19)

A estação de São Caetano da RHA, está  com uma anomalia do sensor de temperatura, ou alguém meteu-o onde não devia... Raios partam... Logo hoje que está a fazer falta...


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Precipitação na ilha da Madeira em Novembro, muito escassa e correlação perfeita com a altitude:


----------



## sandgrain (3 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

StormRic disse:


> Na verdade Nordeste teve uma falha de três horas nos registos de hoje até às 15:00. O evento foi espectacular não apenas devido à orografia. Na verdade o factor principal pode não ter sido esse como mostra o mapa das estações de S.Miguel e a distribuição horária. Vale a pena seguir hora a hora a progressão da frente e o modo como a precipitação se comportou diferentemente ao longo da ilha, de oeste para leste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia Stormric,

posso perguntar onde consultar essa tabela de valores de precipitação e respectivo mapa que aqui publicou?

Obrigado


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 10:41)




----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 10:51)

O rio atmosférico (ou frente fria) ainda afeta uma parte do G. Oriental. Está com muito mau aspeto (o ar está pouco saturado e com predominância de nebulosidade em altitude):






Agora é aproveitar o frio:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

Fotografia partilhada no Facebook, desconheço autor.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

sandgrain disse:


> Bom dia Stormric,
> 
> posso perguntar onde consultar essa tabela de valores de precipitação e respectivo mapa que aqui publicou?
> 
> Obrigado



Olá, boa tarde

A tabela e o mapa são construídos por mim a partir dos dados horários de duas entidades:

- *IPMA*, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/obsHorariosSup.jsp?selVar=Tempins&selEstacao=579 . A partir desta página pode-se visualizar uma tabela só para as 95 horas precedentes, da estação selecionada em cima à direita, através do botão que está em baixo *Ver versão HTML*. Para cada estação é preciso selecioná-la no menu de escolha das estações e clicar novamente no referido botão. É possível seleccionar o conjunto da tabela HTML apresentada e copiá-la (clicar com o botão direito depois de se ter seleccionado por arrastamento o conjunto de linhas pretendido; não é possível seleccionar por colunas), como texto não formatado para uma folha de cálculo _excel_, onde depois se fará a selecção dos valores pretendidos.

- *RHA* (Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores) http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/default.asp# . Aqui é possível selecionar qualquer período de funcionamento das estações desta rede, limitada às estações que figuram no mapa, e os parâmetros de observação, e as estações que se pretende consultar, tendo-se depois a opção de apresentação em gráficos individuais, de conjunto, ou ainda em tabela. Na opção de tabela é possível descarregar todo o conjunto de valores visualizado para um ficheiro de folha de cálculo _excel_. Exemplo:
1º escolher o intervalo de datas em cima; o intervalo máximo apresentável depende da periodicidade das observações pretendida, 1h por exemplo limita a 7 dias.
2º *selecionar um parâmetro*: aparece uma lista das estações de toda a rede que têm observações desse parâmetro. As estações pretendidas, caso não sejam conhecidas já pelos nomes, deverão ter sido previamente anotadas visualizando o mapa. Ao clicar na estação aparece o gráfico. São apresentados os gráficos de todas as estações que estejam selcionadas na lista.
3º em opção ao 2º passo pode-se *selecionar primeiro uma estação*, e aparece uma lista dos parâmetros observados nessa estação; ao clicar em cada um deles é apresentado o respectivo gráfico. Repetir para cada outra estação.
4º para omitir a apresentação de cada gráfico estação/parâmetro clicar na cruz junto ao gráfico. Em alternativa à apresentação individual dos gráficos pode-se, em baixo, escolher uma *apresentação de conjunto*.
5º do lado direito em cima há dois botões alternativos, *gráfico ou tabela*, identificados por símbolos visuais. Ao escolher o do lado direito, tabela, cada gráfico é substituído por uma coluna de valores. No topo dessa coluna há um pequeno *menu de escolha do tipo de valor calculado* a partir do parâmetro. Por exemplo, para a precipitação aparece a escolha de acumulado (soma todos os valores da coluna); máxima (selecciona o valor em 10 minutos máximo em cada unidade de tempo que tenha sido escolhida); mínima; média (faz a média de todos os valores em 10 minutos para cada unidade de tempo selecionada). Por defeito, a selecção aparece sempre em Máxima, pelo que é preciso selecionar individualmente se se quiser os acumulados, por exemplo.
6º uma vez a selecção do tipo de apresentação em tabela terminado, obtém-se então o ficheiro _excel_ clicando no botão *excel* que aparece em cima à esquerda da área de visualização das tabelas, estando o cursor de rolamento totalmente em cima.

Se tiver alguma dificuldade nestes procedimentos é só dizer.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia partilhada no Facebook, desconheço autor.



Será actual? A cobertura parece mais extensa do que a visível na webcam, embora nesta possa já ter derretido em parte.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2015 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira continua a fazer frio ... 

Mas em termos de chuva as coisas acalmaram nos últimos dois dias ...

Nada de anormal no que a esta estação do ano diz respeito ...


----------



## sandgrain (3 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, boa tarde
> 
> A tabela e o mapa são construídos por mim a partir dos dados horários de duas entidades:
> 
> ...



Obrigado Stormric!


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia partilhada no Facebook, desconheço autor.






StormRic disse:


> Será actual? A cobertura parece mais extensa do que a visível na webcam, embora nesta possa já ter derretido em parte.



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

A orografia em destaque:


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 20:11)

Orion disse:


> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt



Assim, sim! 




Orion disse:


> A orografia em destaque



Para mal da costa sul, como habitual. Por alguma razão foi feito o trabalho histórico de construção das levadas, obra que eu considero merecedora de receber a distinção de Património Mundial.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

StormRic disse:


> Será actual? A cobertura parece mais extensa do que a visível na webcam, embora nesta possa já ter derretido em parte.





Orion disse:


> https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt



Exactamente, foi aí que vi a imagem, e depois partilhei aqui


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

Há pouco no telejornal regional:


----------



## lserpa (3 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Agora um close up do topo do Pico, foto pelo Sr. José Macedo.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2015 às 12:01)




----------



## lserpa (4 Dez 2015 às 13:10)

Bom dia. 
Mostro-vos uma foto tirada hoje de manhã na freguesia da Feteira, no Faial.
Esta zona onde a foto foi tirada, caracteriza-se como sedo uma bacia, logo, estava excepcionalmente mais fria . Estas condições de inversão creio que poderão ter acontecido em outras ilhas. 

Não estamos a falar de zonas altas, mas sim junto à estrada regional


----------



## lserpa (4 Dez 2015 às 15:36)

No dia 2 de dezembro, o mar estava assim no Porto de Castelo Branco, Ilha do Faial.


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2015 às 01:20)

Boas, mais uma foto fantástica da montanha do Pico, desta vez tirada pelo comandante António Fraga. Foto tirada a 04-12-15


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 11:06)

O G. Ocidental já está a ser afetado pelo rio atmosférico:






Nas próximas horas a humidade em altitude continuará a ser moderada, o que reduzirá a precipitação. Só a partir do fim da tarde é que o cenário se agravará. Será durante a madrugada que ocorrerá a ciclogénese, sendo esta a principal responsável pela chuva e vento:


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2015 às 13:57)

A velocidade sustentada do vento modelada, está algo interessante!


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 17:44)

No tópico das previsões escrevi que o rio atmosférico iria ficar mais estreito ao longo do tempo. Graficamente:


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2015 às 22:34)

Flores:





Corvo:






No G. Ocidental o aviso para chuva foi elevado para laranja.


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Dez 2015 às 12:02)

Muito vento aqui em Angra do Heroísmo.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 12:59)

Foi uma rega mais expressiva nas Flores...






... do que no Corvo:






Dando uma olhada às imagens de satélite de hoje de madrugada, a mancha nebulosa não tinha grande consistência nem intensidade:











Ainda assim não deixou de ser uma boa rega. Para os restantes grupos a chuva tenderá a ser muito menor. A orografia inevitavelmente arrancará mais alguns milímetros. Já em termos convectivos, a humidade relativa não me parece ser consistente ao longo do tempo para se esperar muita chuva.


----------



## lserpa (6 Dez 2015 às 13:07)

Por falar em convecção...


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 13:20)

Orion disse:


> Já em termos convectivos, a humidade relativa não me parece ser consistente ao longo do tempo para se esperar muita chuva.



Não se vê muito bem (no site da Eumetsat está melhor) mas a densidade do vapor de água não está muito consistente (imagem das 12h UTC):


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 13:29)

Faço muitas referências aos rios atmosféricos. Uma comparação entre o modelado e o observado:











(13h UTC)


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Boas ... Dizer que acabou de cair por aqui uma valente carga de água ... Chuva torrencial ...


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

Acumulado excepcional nas Flores em 24 horas:






Edição: actualizado com todos os valores até às13h.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 13:55)

Há indicação de atividade elétrica na zona onde há mais CAPE (G.Ocidental):


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

A precipitação nas Flores, *120,0 mm*, ficou perto dos máximos absolutos das Normais de 1931 a 2010 (138,2 mm).

De 1931 a 1960, por exemplo, a máxima diária foi de 110,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:13)

A ondulação frontal que figura na análise da NOAA terá passado precisamente sobre as Flores:

*ontem 18h*





*hoje 00h*




*
06h*


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 14:21)

*Horta* com vento médio de *46 Km/h* às 13h, já rodou para W. *Angra* com *44 Km/h*, ainda de SE.

Em S.Miguel, Fogo III com uma média máxima em 10 minutos à volta de *51 Km/h*.

S.Caetano no Pico nada de especial, picos de média de 10 minutos nos 32 Km/h.

Santa Maria até *46 Km/h*.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 14:41)

StormRic disse:


> *Horta* com vento médio de *46 Km/h* às 13h, já rodou para W. *Angra* com *44 Km/h*, ainda de SE.
> 
> Em S.Miguel, Fogo II com uma média máxima em 10 minutos à volta de *51 Km/h*.
> 
> ...



No Wunderground há rajadas superiores a 70 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 15:11)

A frente terá já passado o Grupo Central. Único valor significativo até às 14h, *5,0 mm* em Angra.

Vento médio na Horta nessa hora atingiu os *57 Km/h*, de Oeste.






A caminho agora do Oriental, esperam-se talvez valores notáveis de precipitação em altitude em S.Miguel, embora no Pico em S.Caetano (alt.700m) os acumulados tenham sido irrelevantes, não se distinguindo das outras estações em todas as ilhas do Grupo Central.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 17:04)

*60 Km/h* de vento médio em Fogo III (alt.884 m) e Espigão da Ponte (926 m), S.Miguel. Já chove e acumula bem em várias estações.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

A frente já chegou a S.Miguel, pelas 15:00 em Sete Cidades, onde despejou *8 mm em 10 minutos*, 13,1 mm em meia hora. Curiosamente só choveu forte nos Mosteiros cerca de meia hora depois.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

E chega-se aos últimos momentos da frente nos Açores (21:30 UTC):







Hora de balanço e de aproveitar o frio. A ventania e a ondulação devem persistir mais um pouco.

Nota ainda para o fluxo húmido em altitude sobre a Madeira. Duvido que vá causar chuva significativa.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

Boas pessoal,

Como é hábito passo a informar das máximas de vento do fenómeno de ontem nos PE da EDA.
Lembro a todos que tratam-se de medidas obtidas a 50 metros do solo pelo que o valor da velocidade do vento junto ao solo será inferior em aproximadamente 1/3 (33%).

Santa Maria - 33,9 m/s = 122,04 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 80 km/h;
São Miguel - 43,1 m/s = 155,16 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente *105 km/h*;
Graciosa - Não existe PE;
Terceira - 45,8 m/s = 164,88 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente *110 km/h*;
São Jorge - 55,3 m/s = 199,08 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente *135 km/h*;
Pico - 64,9 m/s = *233,64 km/h* - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente *155 km/h*;
Faial - Superior a 31 m/s (não confirmei os dados);
Flores (um dia antes) - 49,8 m/s = 179,28 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 120 km/h;
Corvo - Não existe PE.

Estive a ver o *histórico* de alguns records em anos anteriores... fica aqui um registo comparativo:

Santa Maria - 60,3 m/s = 217,08 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 145 km/h (Furacão GORDON - 2012);
São Miguel - 58,0 m/s = 208,8 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 140 km/h (2013);
Terceira - 64,8 m/s = 233,28 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 155 km/h (Tempestade do dia 13/02/2014);
Pico - 74,3 m/s = 267,48 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente _*180 km/h (Furacão GORDON - 2006*).*_

*Não confirmei o dia mas presumo que terá sido no dia da passagem do Gordon.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

LMCG disse:


> Santa Maria - 60,3 m/s = 217,08 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente 145 km/h (Furacão GORDON - 2012);





LMCG disse:


> Pico - 74,3 m/s = 267,48 km/h - Velocidade junto ao solo aproximadamente _*180 km/h (Furacão GORDON - 2006*).*_



De facto, é interessante. Os Gordon's de 1994 e 2000 afetaram os EUA:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(2000)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(1994)

Os Gordon's de 2006 e 2012 afetaram os Açores:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furacão_Gordon_(2006)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Atlantic_hurricane_season#Hurricane_Gordon

Em 2018 vai haver mais um Gordon:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutnames.shtml

Para onde vai? Açores ou EUA?


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

A neve resiste:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 12:14)

Já há (poucos) raios:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Formou-se uma linha de trovoada:











Nota para a atividade elétrica a sul da Madeira. Há pouco as condições não eram as melhores no Funchal:


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 19:00)




----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 23:49)

Pela temperatura, está-se a formar um monstro convectivo a sudoeste das Flores:


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

Na ausência de radar...


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Está medonho:






A atividade elétrica reduziu-se drasticamente:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2015 às 02:28)

ImapWeather


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2015 às 10:22)

Bom Dia ...

Aqui por Angra o dia amanheceu muito chuvoso e temos precipitação contínua já há algum tempo ...


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

Por aqui na Horta, a precipitação abrandou, foi uma manhã tempestuosa, às 10 da manhã ficou tão escuro que as luzes da rua acenderam.
Segundo a animação do RDT, deverá passar uma nova linha de convecção, desta vez mais estreita, depois disso, muito provavelmente o vento aumentará de intensidade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2015 às 14:05)

Por aqui as coisas acalmaram um pouco com o avançar da manhã mas agora com o princípio da tarde voltou a chuva forte desta vez acompanhada por vento forte ... Dia tempestuoso como diz o @lserpa também por aqui ...


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 15:08)

Frente a acabar de passar na Terceira, bons acumulados no Pico, Faial e São Jorge com intensidades acima dos 10mm/hora:












Grandes expectativas no embate com o relevo de S.Miguel. Já começou a chover na costa nordeste (Algarvia tinha 1,6 mm nas 15h, que não aparece no quadro)


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 15:53)

Vento médio em Fogo III e Espigão da Ponte (maciço oriental), entre 40 e 50 Km/h, em aumento variável.






valores médios em intervalos de 10 minutos.


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2015 às 16:31)

Como referi anteriormente, o tempo por aqui amainou por uma ou duas horas, entretanto a linha que falei à bocado já anda por aqui e chove novamente  torrencial aqui pelo faial...


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 16:47)

Algumas perturbações no tráfego aéreo do aeroporto de PDL. Até a câmara não pára de tremer devido à ventania.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2015 às 16:49)

Por aqui voltou novamente a cair um aguaceiro forte ... Dia cinzento e chuvoso ...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2015 às 16:50)

Nota-se bem, nesta imagem, o centro da depressão.
Fonte: 
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores.2015345.terra.1km


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 16:51)

Até há meia hora atrás, ainda não chovia em S.Miguel. Vento médio a ultrapassar os 50 Km /h em Fogo III, corrijo Espigão da Ponte, aumentando.

Edição: estação corrigida.


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Dez 2015 às 17:37)

Pelas 15:55 caiu um brutal aguaceiro por aqui.  Agora o tempo está a abrir.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 18:24)

Frente a passar no extremo ocidental de S.Miguel, Mosteiros e Sete Cidades com chuva forte.

Edição: também já no maciço do Fogo.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 18:48)

Na mesma imagem a depressão que está a afetar os Açores (centro direita) e a depressão que afetará os Açores com intensidade ainda desconhecida (esquerda):






A depressão da esquerda terá um percurso interessante. Nas próximas 48 horas deverá deslocar-se para sudeste. Nas 24/36 horas seguintes deverá cavar e rumar para nordeste. 

Parece já não haver atividade elétrica neste evento. Os raios cingiram-se aos Grs. Ocidental e Central.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 19:07)

forte em PDL. Rajadas de vento também fortes.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

Como se esperava a ilha de S.Miguel recebeu intensidades notáveis na passagem da frente:





Aeroporto com registo nulo, obviamente erróneo, algumas estações da RHA também possivelmente a funcionar mal. A frente já chegou a Santa Maria também.

Os maiores valores da intensidade do vento médio ocorreram nas estações de altitude maior, Fogo III e Espigão da Ponte, esta registando até *54 Km/h. *Curiosamente são estas duas das estações que tiveram um registo pluviométrico menor do que se poderia esperar, comparando com as estações próximas, menos elevadas e onde o vento não foi tão forte. Poderá haver correlação.

Edição: quadro actualizado até às 21:00 (IPMA) e 22:00 (RHA, parcialmente).


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> Como se esperava a ilha de S.Miguel recebeu intensidades notáveis na passagem da frente:



A precipitação na Algarvia corresponde a aviso laranja (20h). A frente, vendo as temperaturas das nuvens e o aviso há pouco lançado, vai ganhar alguma força. Há poucas horas parecia estar a enfraquecer.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

Orion disse:


> A precipitação na Algarvia corresponde a aviso laranja (20h). A frente, vendo as temperaturas das nuvens e o aviso há pouco lançado, vai ganhar alguma força. Há poucas horas parecia estar a enfraquecer.



E também provavelmente as estações com pares de valores horários significativamente superiores a 10 mm terão atingido em 60 minutos valores acima dos 20 mm. Esperemos pelo valor de Nordeste que vai provavelmente surpreender, como é habitual nestas situações. Esta estação e Algarvia estão frequentemente relacionadas, situam-se aliás relativamente próximas e na costa nordeste/nor-nordeste.

Às 21:10 a nebulosidade alta começava a descobrir a ilha de S.Miguel.






Edição: Santa Maria (RHA) com *13,0 mm* entre as 20h e as 21h.

Mais de 30 mm em duas horas por várias zonas de S.Miguel; o vento médio em Algarvia atingiu os 45 Km/h às 20:20, já diminuiu para cerca de 30 Km/h. Mas o pico da intensidade da chuva foi entre as 19:00 e as 19:30, com 14,2 mm nessa meia hora e o vento à volta dos 30 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 22:12)

Quadro da precipitação actualizado na mensagem anterior.



StormRic disse:


> Aeroporto com registo nulo, obviamente erróneo, algumas estações da RHA também possivelmente a funcionar mal.


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2015 às 01:40)

Pelo que soube por fonte segura, hoje o primeiro voo que aterrou de manhã na Horta, o avião, um dash q400 da Sata foi atingido por um raio entre São Jorge e o Pico. Não houve complicações. Apenas o voo de regresso foi atrasado umas horas, afim de se avaliar se algum sistema teria sido danificado.


----------



## mcpa (12 Dez 2015 às 01:43)

COMUNICADO: PREVISÃO ESPECIAL PARA SEGUNDA-FEIRA (14 DE DEZEMBRO DE 2015)

Uma depressão muito cavada deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo na SEGUNDA-FEIRA, prevendo-se vento muito forte com rajadas até 130 km/h e ondas de 9 a 10 metros em especial nos grupos Central e Oriental. 

Grupo Ocidental: 
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte. 
Vento leste com rajadas até 90 km/h, rodando para oeste.
Ondas sul 5 a 6 metros.

Grupo Central:
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte.
Vento sudoeste forte a muito forte com rajadas até 130 km/h (especialmente a partir da tarde).
Ondas noroeste 2 a 3 m, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 7 a 9 m. 

Grupo Oriental: Períodos de chuva.
Vento sudoeste forte a muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h (especialmente a partir da tarde).
Ondas norte 3 m, passando a sudoeste e aumentando para 9 a 10 m.

Meteorologista: Carlos Ramalho


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Dez 2015 às 02:03)

Pelos critérios do IPMA,  o grupo central terá um aviso laranja avermelhado para rajada...  Ou mesmo vermelho.

EDIT : e o Oriental um aviso vermelho para agitação marítima.  A ver vamos,  os modelos ainda podem mudar bastante


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2015 às 02:06)

Pois... Desta vez eles precaveram-se e lançaram uma nota informativa, creio que é por ser sexta feira Lolol.... Se bem que uma depressão com as características modeladas, é um tanto ou quanto imprevisível, e não ficaria nada espantado se houvesse surpresas...


----------



## AzoresPower (12 Dez 2015 às 02:12)

Na minha opinião isto vai resumir - se a se a depressão cava mesmo em cima do arquipélago ou se acaba por atingir a máxima força nas redondezas...  Mas não há modelo nenhum que vá acertar a 100%.

Lserpa,  achas possível assim umas rajadas umas dezenas de quilómetros acima do previsto?


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2015 às 02:16)

AzoresPower disse:


> Na minha opinião isto vai resumir - se a se a depressão cava mesmo em cima do arquipélago ou se acaba por atingir a máxima força nas redondezas...  Mas não há modelo nenhum que vá acertar a 100%.
> 
> Lserpa,  achas possível assim umas rajadas umas dezenas de quilómetros acima do previsto?


Espero sinceramente que não... Já está no limite máximo do aceitável... Infelizmente creio que é uma realidade bastante plausível... De qualquer das formas, deveremos estar atentos às novas saídas dos modelos, estamos a chegar à altura em que os modelos deverão  variar pouco...


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2015 às 02:19)

Dou como exemplo a ciclogenese explosiva do Oeste na península de Setúbal, não estava modelado algo tão extremo.... Mas aconteceu... Também as circunstâncias não eram as mesmas, mas... Mais vale prevenir...


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Por aqui tivemos um dia calmo ... Nota para as ribeiras que estão a correr bem depois da chuva de ontem ...


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Esteticamente, a depressão está com muito mau aspeto, passando quase despercebida:






Interpretação de satélite:






Em fevereiro do ano passado houve uma situação semelhante:











A previsão na altura:



> Os grupos ocidental e central dos Açores poderão ter rajadas de vento até 155 quilómetros/hora e ondas de 10 a 12 metros de altura na quinta e na sexta-feira, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).



http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/rajadas-ate-155kmh-e-ondas-de-10-a-12-metros-3683380.html

A depressão de 2014 era mais cavada mas tinha menos CAPE do que esta nos vai afetar. Arrisco-me a dizer que a outra depressão era mais forte que esta. Só que os rumos são diferentes e a do dia 14 trará (mais) chuva.

---

Adição (reportagem do dia 14 de Fevereiro de 2014, após o temporal):



> «No Corvo foram registadas rajadas máximas de 170 quilómetros por hora e de 130 nas Flores», as duas ilhas do grupo Ocidental disse à agência Lusa a meteorologista Fernanda Carvalho, da delegação regional do IPMA, acrescentando que, em «praticamente todas as ilhas», foram registadas rajadas de vento superiores a 100 quilómetros por hora e ondas de 10 a 12 metros.



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/v...ima-atingiu-os-170-quilometros-e-foi-no-corvo


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 13:50)

Bom dia! Gostaria que me esclarecessem de uma coisa... Acordo e venho ao site do IPMA ver a previsão para segunda feira e deparo-me com: vento médio de 50-75 km/h e rajadas até 100 km/h no grupo central; vento médio 50-75 km/h com rajadas até 115 km/h no grupo oriental... Porque razão diminuiram as rajadas previstas, se as atualizações disponíveis para a previsão realizada no dia anterior davam conta de uma situação previsivelmente menos intensa e no vosso site havia rajadas previstas até 130 km/h? Pelo que vejo do ECMWF, há rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h no grupo oriental e central, sendo o grupo oriental totalmente "banhado" por uma mancha de 110 km/H durante bastantes horas. Além disso, analisando os meteogramas do gfs em www.meteopt.com, dá para várias ilhas ventos médios muito superiores a 50-75 km/h, nomeadamente em São Miguel (80), Santa Maria (89), Graciosa (88), São Jorge (82). Ora, sabemos que, em situações de ciclogénese explosiva, a tendência é para os valores previstos serem tendencialmente superados de forma semelhante à dada por uma função exponencial, ou, visto de outra forma, há um grande desvio padrão no registo de rajadas numa situação destas. Basta lembrar a situação de 14 de fevereiro de 2014, em que nas Flores foram atingidas rajadas de 130 km/h e no Corvo, tão perto dali, foram registadas rajadas de 170 km/h. Por tudo isso, achei um pouco intrigante a previsão de rajadas máximas de 115 km/h, dado que, à primeira vista, se sabe que um dia destes fez uma rajada máxima de 118 km/H no aeroporto João Paulo II, quando o vento médio previsto rondava os 60 a 65 km/h, se não me falha a memória. É este um fenómeno associado a uma queda da pressão atmosférica definida como "catastrófica", em algumas ilhas superior a 30 hpa, sendo, por exemplo, de 33,5 hpa em apenas 24 h (das 12h de hoje às 12h de amanhã descerá de 1011,3 até 977,8 hpa). No entanto, espero bem que as rajadas não ultrapassem os 115 km/h, porque, se chegarem aos 130 ou 140 km/h, a situação já não será tão indiferente e é preciso olhar a danos possíveis que daí possam ocorrer. Cumprimentos e bons acompanhamentos


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Este não é o melhor local para questionar os métodos do IPMA. Só eles sabem porque é que publicaram a sua previsão. Escrito isto:



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> É este um fenómeno associado a uma queda da pressão atmosférica definida como "catastrófica", em algumas ilhas superior a 30 hpa, sendo, por exemplo, de 33,5 hpa em apenas 24 h (das 12h de hoje às 12h de amanhã descerá de 1011,3 até 977,8 hpa).













+-1004 para 986 = 18 hPa











997-977= 20 hPa em 24 horas, ligeiramente abaixo dos 24 hPa em 24 horas necessários para ciclogénese explosiva.

O texto é muito grande e denso. Quanto às rajadas, assumo que eles sigam o modelo. Mas a realidade nem sempre imita. Esta depressão que nos afetará tem algum CAPE, o que contribui para a imprevisibilidade e tendencialmente maior força dos fenómenos convectivos. Rajadas superiores às previstas podem ser, e quase de certeza serão, registadas. Mas daí até saber a força exata das rajadas já é um bocado mais complicado.


----------



## a410ree (13 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde !
Pela madeira, a precipitação ainda é bem pouca, mas o vento já se faz sentir !
Sigo com ceu nublado, sem chuva, e com vento moderado a forte !!


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

No site do IPMA estão os 130km/h de rajada



> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> Céu geralmente muito nublado. Períodos de chuva e aguaceiros.
> Vento leste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 85 km/h,
> rodando gradualmente para sudoeste.
> ...





Quanto ao resto, para esse fim, a descida de pressão deve ser medida no centro da depressão e não num local qualquer. São coisas diferentes.

E como referi há dias, apesar de ser uma ciclogénese que se designa de explosiva, em nenhum modelo há ventos mais extremados como por vezes é modelado neste tipo de eventos.  Embora não queira dizer que não aconteça.
Estas coisas dependem também do restante ambiente/vizinhaça sinóptico aonde se dá o cavamento, da forma como as isobaras se comprimem, etc. Por exemplo essa depressão de Fevereiro de 2014 que o Orion anteriormente referiu tinha modelados ventos médios bem mais agressivos para o g.ocidental na altura do que esta.
Esta também tem uma zona mais agressiva a certa altura no flanco sul/sudoeste do centro quando se dá a rápida queda da pressão, mas esses ventos mais intensos já não chegam às ilhas.
Isto claro, repito, se correr mais ou menos como está modelado.
O IPMA Açores publicou mais uma actualização de algumas cartas:


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 15:02)

Vince disse:


> No site do IPMA estão os 130km/h de rajada



Foi atualizado há pouco (no tópico das previsões a 3 dias fiz referência aos 115 km/h):



> Atualizado a 13 de dezembro de 2015 às 12:0 UTC


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 15:06)

Vince disse:


> O IPMA Açores publicou mais uma actualização de algumas cartas:



Queda de granizo e ocorrência de trovoada... não me queixo  Mas isso são coisas que não estão na previsão principal do site (há uma desconexão recorrente entre as delegações).

E os avisos continuam por emitir. Na costa sul de S. Miguel, nos arredores de PDL, ainda há algumas casas suscetíveis a sofrer danos devido às ondas de sul e de sudoeste. Há muita gente com barcos que já deviam estar a movê-los para locais mais seguros. Enfim.

No facebook da proteção civil ainda nada foi emitido:

https://www.facebook.com/SRPCBA/?ref=py_c


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

A única razão pela qual falei na descida brutal de pressão atmosférica em algumas ilhas atingindo mais de 30 hpa, com o caso da Terceira, em que há uma descida de 34,5 hpa, foi que, pelo facto de a pressão atmosférica descer de 1009,7 para 975,2 em 24 horas, isso implica que com grande velocidade uma área de dada pressão é substituída por outra, o que por sua vez permite deduzir um grande diferencial de pressão associado à depressão. E, como é sabido, a distância entre as isóbaras é uma das condicionantes da velocidade do vento. Foi só por isso. Mas, quanto ao conceito de ciclogénese explosiva, obrigado Orion pela correção.
Quanto à informação que consta do site do IPMA, foi atualizada há pouco; no momento em que escrevi aquele texto ainda esta previsto rajadas até 130 km/h apenas.
Ainda de acrescentar a diferença de informação entre o comunicado do IPMA (que inclui ventos médios e rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 80 e 130 km/h respetivamente), e a queda de granizo, não mencionada em IPMA.PT).
Cumps


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 15:42)

Orion disse:


> Queda de granizo e ocorrência de trovoada... não me queixo  Mas isso são coisas que não estão na previsão principal do site (há uma desconexão recorrente entre as delegações).
> 
> E os avisos continuam por emitir. Na costa sul de S. Miguel, nos arredores de PDL, ainda há algumas casas suscetíveis a sofrer danos devido às ondas de sul e de sudoeste. Há muita gente com barcos que já deviam estar a movê-los para locais mais seguros. Enfim.
> 
> ...


Pois, @Orion... acho lamentável a falta de avisos e o facto de se estar a ignorar as zonas costeiras. Os ventos desta depressão vão atingir o grupo oriental e algumas ilhas do grupo central com intensidade de tempestade tropical... Se tivesse um nome, já estaria nas capas dos jornais e era a notícia do dia...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

*CRITÉRIOS DE EMISSÃO AVISOS para o Arquipélago dos Açores*

*"Aviso* *Parâmetro*                        Amarelo          Laranja         Vermelho 
Vento Velocidade Média do Vento   65 -  74           75 - 87        > 87 km/h  
Rajada Máxima do Vento               85 a 100       101 a 130       > 130 km/h  
Precipitação Chuva/Aguaceiros      10 a 20          21 a 40         > 40 mm/1h 
                                                   25 a 40          41 a 60         > 60 mm/6h 
Trovoada Descargas Eléctricas          a)                  b)              c)   
a) Frequentes e Dispersas.
b) Frequentes e Concentradas.
c) Muito Frequentes e excessivamente concentradas."

Julgo que será emitido aviso laranja para velocidade média e rajada máxima, amarelo ou laranja para precipitação no grupo central, amarelo para precipitação no grupo oriental, amarelo para trovoada nos grupos central e oriental...

@Orion, como percebes muito de convecção e vorticidade etc, condições para fenómenos extremos de vento como tornados de fraca intensidade? Há alguma possibilidade remota? Quero preparar a minha máquina fotográfica. Para que período devo estar atento, se houver algum período propício? E a nível de granizo? Granizo misturado com chuva, suponho eu... Mais provável onde? Isto é, se achas provável. E, finalmente, quanto à intensidade e duração das trovoadas? Maior probabilidade de serem mais duradouras e concentradas perto do núcleo, no grupo central? No grupo oriental apenas trovoadas frontais (passageiras) são possíveis?

Obrigado pela tua opinião.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

A precipitação acumulada por hora no núcleo da depressão é superior a 50 mm/h. Bastante significativo. Mas chegará cá com muito menor acumulação de precipitação, julgo eu.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 16:17)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> A única razão pela qual falei na descida brutal de pressão atmosférica em algumas ilhas atingindo mais de 30 hpa, com o caso da Terceira, em que há uma descida de 34,5 hpa, foi que, pelo facto de a pressão atmosférica descer de 1009,7 para 975,2 em 24 horas, isso implica que com grande velocidade uma área de dada pressão é substituída por outra, o que por sua vez permite deduzir um grande diferencial de pressão associado à depressão.



Quando é que há essa baixa? Descida de 34,5 hPa em 24 horas?



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Julgo que será emitido aviso laranja para velocidade média e rajada máxima, amarelo ou laranja para precipitação no grupo central, amarelo para precipitação no grupo oriental, amarelo para trovoada nos grupos central e oriental...



Olhando para a humidade em altitude, e excluindo o centro da depressão, não acho que a chuva forte generalizada dure muito tempo:











O mau tempo, o vento diga-se, vai iniciar-se daqui a mais ou menos 10 horas. Quando esta depressão chegar perto dos Açores, parece-me que as frentes estarão muito juntas. Comparando a posição do CAPE com a posição da humidade, parece-me que o potencial para fenómenos convectivos será maior junto ao núcleo (flanco sul e sudoeste) e imediatamente após a passagem da frente quente que trará chuva mais estratiforme. Ou seja, aquando da passagem da frente fria. A oclusão das frentes deverá ocorrer junto ou mesmo sobre o arquipélago:






Já te respondo ao resto da publicação.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 16:17)

Esta imagem do ecmwf mostra uma pequena área que excederá os 130km/h...




No que ao vento diz respeito, o ECM aponta que São Miguel e Terceira serão os potenciais candidatos à rajada mais forte. Por outro lado, vou provavelmente conseguir registar a pressão mais baixa


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 16:38)

Orion disse:


> Quando é que há essa baixa? Descida de 34,5 hPa em 24 horas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Orion, a descida de que falei é das 15h de hoje às 15h de amanhã.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 16:38)

Os topos estão mesmo altos!! 





A depressão já começa a ficar com melhor aspeto.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

Por partes...



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, como percebes muito de convecção e vorticidade



Há quem perceba mais que eu 



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Quero preparar a minha máquina fotográfica. Para que período devo estar atento, se houver algum período propício?



Parece-me que o tempo mais severo ocorrerá durante a madrugada. Ao longo do dia, e enquanto atravessa o arquipélago, o núcleo da depressão deverá originar células mais fortes que poderão originar chuva mais forte localmente e possivelmente trovoada.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Para que período devo estar atento, se houver algum período propício? E a nível de granizo? Granizo misturado com chuva, suponho eu... Mais provável onde? Isto é, se achas provável.



Como escrevi, o tempo mais severo deverá ocorrer durante a madrugada. O granizo deverá ocorrer nas células mais fortes. Quanto à probabilidade, os Grs. Central e Oriental devem ser os mais afetados. Contudo, isto é a teoria. Resta ver o que será a realidade.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> E, finalmente, quanto à intensidade e duração das trovoadas? Maior probabilidade de serem mais duradouras e concentradas perto do núcleo, no grupo central? No grupo oriental apenas trovoadas frontais (passageiras) são possíveis?



O núcleo deverá demorar algum tempo a passar pelo arquipélago. Como escrevi, as trovoadas deverão estar centradas junto a ele. O CAPE começará a diminuir com alguma velocidade nas imediações das ilhas na madrugada de hoje. A queda será contínua ao longo do dia.

O cisalhamento não está muito bem alinhado com os ventos mais fortes no período mais critico:











----











Portanto, se tivesse que apostar diria que a maior parte das trovoadas deverá surgir rapidamente, serem algo intensas e depois colapsar depressa. Nos locais em que o cisalhamento mais forte coexistir com os ventos mais intensos, células mais pujantes podem surgir. Também penso que as trovoadas poderão surgir de forma sucessiva (quando uma surgir e deslocar-se devido aos ventos outra surge mais ou menos no mesmo local). Não acho que as trovoadas sejam muito dispersas. Portanto, um eventual aviso laranja pode ser lançado.

Já te respondo relativamente aos tornados.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 17:08)

Obrigado @Orion. Aproveito para informar que o gfs modela tendencialmente um fenómeno de vento mais concentrado que o previsto. Estimativas de vento para Santa Maria são de 91 km/H agora (vento médio). Ou seja, um ligeiro aumento face aos 89 km/h anteriores. É um vento sustentado muito elevado.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> condições para fenómenos extremos de vento como tornados de fraca intensidade?



Durante a madrugada haverão valores muito elevados de helicidade:






Para fins de comparação, a helicidade no arquipélago pode ser superior a 580. Valores acima de 300 indicam a possibilidade do aparecimento de super-células. Valores acima de 450 indicam a possibilidade de tornados violentos. Contudo, o CAPE moderado (inferior a 1500) deverá conter a ameaça. Mais importante ainda, e como referi anteriormente, o reduzido cisalhamento impedirá que as células tomem proporções muito grandes. Contudo, os ingredientes estão presentes neste evento. Como tal, não vou excluir a possibilidade e vou só escrever que é muito improvável.

Depois disso, e durante o dia de amanhã, o cisalhamento deverá ser baixo nos Grs. Central e Oriental:






e ainda haverá algum CAPE/instabilidade:






Pegando apenas nestes dois ingredientes há alguma possibilidade para que ocorram trombas d'água/tornados fracos em alguma célula isolada. Contudo, não acredito muito devido à velocidade dos ventos mais baixos (segunda 12h-18h). Porque diferenças nas direções, há:






------



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, a descida de que falei é das 15h de hoje às 15h de amanhã.



Continua a não haver essa descida:


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 17:32)

Para o registo. 16:31, hora local:






E ainda nenhum aviso meteorológico.


----------



## qwerl (13 Dez 2015 às 18:25)

Aviso vermelho lançado no Grupo Oriental:
*Acores - G. Oriental*

*Agitação Marítima*

Vermelho De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Altura Significativa das Ondas *
Ondas de sudoeste.

*Vento*

Vermelho De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Rajada Máxima do Vento, *

*Vento*

Laranja De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 09:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 11:59 UTC
*Rajada Máxima do Vento *

*Vento*

Laranja De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Velocidade Média do Vento *
 
*Precipitação*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC
*Chuva/Aguaceiros *
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.

*Trovoada*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC

*Acores - G. Central*

*Vento*

Laranja De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Rajada Máxima do Vento 
 
Precipitação*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC
*Chuva/Aguaceiros *
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.

*Trovoada*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC


*Vento*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 11:59 UTC
*Rajada Máxima do Vento *

*Agitação Marítima*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Altura Significativa das Ondas *

*Vento*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 12:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 23:59 UTC
*Velocidade Média do Vento *

*Acores - G. Ocidental*

*Precipitação*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC
*Chuva/Aguaceiros *
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.

*Trovoada*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 03:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC


*Vento*

Amarelo De Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 06:00 UTC a Seg, 14 Dezembro 2015 14:59 UTC
*Rajada Máxima do Vento *


IPMA a confirmar o que os modelos já diziam há algum tempo. Vai estar agreste, em especial entre as 12 e as 24h de amanhã e no grupo Oriental, embora os efeitos da depressão sentir-se-ão em todo o arquipélago, preparem-se bem para minimizar os estragos e não arrisquem


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 18:25)

Já saíram os avisos. Nota para o vermelho no grupo oriental.


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Dez 2015 às 18:25)

Grupo Oriental com aviso vermelho para rajada máxima e laranja para o Central.


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

O IPMA fala em rajadas que poderão atingir os 150km/h em alguns locais no grupo oriental


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 18:46)

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/fotos/avisospdf/aviso_482.pdf


----------



## AzoresPower (13 Dez 2015 às 18:55)

Eu colocaria a Terceira mais nos avisos do grupo Oriental. 

Devem fechar escolas no grupo Oriental,  penso eu.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

Devido à presença de valores de água precipitável assinaláveis, os aguaceiros convectivos durante esta madrugada poderão ser muito intensos, especialmente no G. Oriental. A passagem de células mais fortes poderá gerar precipitações horárias superiores a 20 milímetros (critério limite para aviso amarelo).


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2015 às 19:30)

*COMUNICADO DO GRUPO METEOAZORES PARA SEGUNDA-FEIRA*

*AGRAVAMENTO FORTE DO ESTADO DO TEMPO*


Boa noite a todos os membros.

Devido a uma depressão em cavamento acentuado que está a deslocar-se no sentido SW-NE, espera-se um forte agravamento do estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago, em especial nos grupos central e oriental, onde a velocidade do vento será equivalente à de uma tempestade tropical.

Enquanto no grupo central o elemento predominante será a precipitação e a probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, no grupo oriental o elemento mais importante será o vento. No grupo ocidental, a precipitação e a trovoada também estão previstas em condições semelhantes às ilhas do Faial e Pico.

*As cinco ilhas centrais dos Açores* serão afetadas pela passagem do núcleo da depressão, registando a pressão atmosférica mais baixa (cerca de 975 hpa, quando a média a nível global é de 1013). Sendo assim, irá verificar maior intensidade de convecção, que será por vezes intensa, originando nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, responsáveis por *PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE*, *TROVOADAS* e, em casos pontuais, queda eventual de granizo acompanhando a chuva. A precipitação tende a ser mais elevada nas ilhas do triângulo (Faial, Pico e São Jorge). As trovoadas ocorrerão com grande probabilidade, havendo a possibilidade de serem *FREQUENTES E CONCENTRADAS* em algumas ilhas, com nuvens de desgaste rápido mas surgimento recorrente na mesma zona. A Terceira e a Graciosa são as ilhas do grupo onde o vento deverá ser maior, com ventos sustentados entre 75 e 85 km/h, podendo com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h, podendo chegar aos 130 km/h.

*Quanto ao grupo oriental*, embora também apresente sinais de instabilidade significativa durante a manhã, esta deverá ser menos consistente ao longo do dia, embora seja também possível a ocorrência de *TROVOADAS* associadas à frente fria que irá passar entre as 06h e as 12h. A precipitação também deverá ser *PONTUALMENTE FORTE* durante a manhã, embora com menores acumulados que no grupo central. A nível de vento, será *MUITO FORTE* a *TEMPESTUOSO*, por vezes *TEMPORAL*, com valores médios em Santa Maria na ordem dos 90 km/h por volta das 15h e rajadas na ordem dos 130 km/h, que poderão alcançar os 150 km/h. Em São Miguel, os ventos sustentados serão de 80 a 95 km/h, com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h, podendo alcançar os 150 km/h, entre as 15h e as 18h. Há uma tendência para a costa SW da ilha (de Ponta Delgada aos Mosteiros) apresentar os valores mais altos.



*PERÍODOS COM MAIOR PRECIPITAÇÃO E PROBABILIDADE DE TROVOADA:*

GRUPO CENTRAL: das 03h às 15h, começando no Faial e Pico e estendendo-se às outras ilhas.

GRUPO ORIENTAL: das 06h às 12h.



*PERÍODOS COM MAIOR VELOCIDADE DO VENTO:*

GRUPO CENTRAL: por volta das 18h.

GRUPO ORIENTAL: das 15h às 18h.



*ONDULAÇÃO:*

No que respeita ao mar, a altura significativa das ondas será muito elevada, variando entre os 7 e os 10 metros, de SW, podendo alcançar os 15 metros, por vezes.



*AVISOS DO IPMA JÁ ENTRARAM EM VIGOR:*



*GRUPO CENTRAL:*

LARANJA de rajada máxima (12h às 23h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de agitação marítima (12h às 23h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de precipitação (03h às 14h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de trovoadas (03h às 14h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de rajada máxima (03h às 11h59 de amanhã)



*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*

VERMELHO de agitação marítima (das 12h às 23h59 de amanhã)

VERMELHO de rajada máxima (das 12h às 23h59 de amanhã)

LARANJA de rajada máxima (das 09h às 11h59 de amanhã)

LARANJA de velocidade média (das 12h às 23h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de precipitação acompanhada de trovoadas (das 03h às 14h59 de amanhã)



*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*

AMARELO de precipitação acompanhada de trovoadas (das 03h às 14h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de trovoadas (das 03h às 14h59 de amanhã)

AMARELO de rajada máxima (das 06h às 14h59 de amanhã)



*POSSÍVEIS DANOS A REGISTAR*

-Ramos partidos e queda de árvores de pequeno porte.

-Algumas casas poderão ter telhados danificados.

-Algumas estruturas de apoio à pesca e atividades náuticas e embarcações de recreio ou de pesca poderão ser danificadas.



*CONSELHOS À POPULAÇÃO*

-Evitar sair de casa, especialmente nas ilhas de São Miguel, Santa Maria, Graciosa e Terceira, durante a tarde de amanhã, devido a possíveis objetos arremessados pelo vento.

Bruno Miguel


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

O Spotazores tipicamente encerra as câmaras de madrugada. Resta a do aeroporto.

É pouco provável que algum dos aviões seja arrastado. Já em relação à câmara não vou arriscar  Mais piada teria se estivesse apontada para a pista.

Esta será a primeira tempestade severa em que se pode acompanhar por satélite (IPMA) com um pouquinho mais de definição.

A atividade elétrica continua a cingir-se ao núcleo:


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2015 às 20:43)

No WRF de média resolução da MG temos vento médio 10m na casa dos 90/95kmh nas ilhas (um pouco mais antes de chegar), e rajadas na casa dos 110/120kmh (também mais fortes antes das ilhas)
Pressão mínima de 972hPa.

Vento 10m


Rajadas








No Hirlam da AEMET temos também vento médio 10m na casa dos 90kmh nas ilhas, mais forte antes.
Pressão mínima em torno dos 974hpa.







No UKMO pressão mínima 973hpa, antes das ilhas.
NO GFS 974hPa.
O vento previsto deve andar todo nessa linha.

No ECMWF 0.5º em torno dos 975hpa, no de 0.25º a que não temos acesso parece que a depressão é mais cavada, 965hpa, daí que ande a dar rajadas superiores a outros modelos (tal como a ondulação), é possível até que o IPMA aumente para 140kmh, embora provavelmente queiram ponderar com os outros como o AROME.
Fico curioso para saber amanhã a pressão mínima quando o centro passar no grupo central, esta discrepância do ECM 0.25 é estranha.
De notar que obviamente que são indicadores de referência, em altitudes mais elevadas ou outros efeitos, ou vento convectivo, pode haver outros extremos.
O @LMCG amanhã deve ter uns registos interessantes para partilhar dos parques éolicos.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

É o que dá avisos à última da hora. No telejornal dizem que as escolas não abrem amanhã. Quem não estiver a ver não vai saber.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

O Secretário Regional da Educação e Cultura determinou, face a informação do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) sobre o agravamento do estado do tempo para os grupos Oriental e Central, o encerramento de todas as escolas das ilhas destes grupos durante o dia de segunda-feira, 14 de dezembro.

Conforme o evoluir da situação, a Secretaria Regional da Educação e Cultura, em coordenação com a Secretaria Regional da Saúde, em cuja dependência funciona o SRPCBA, dará ao longo de segunda-feira as indicações que se mostrarem adequadas.

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...ental+e+Central+fechadas+na+segunda+feira.htm


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 21:40)




----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 22:10)

Aqui pelo Faial, o vento já sopra com alguma intensidade de Leste e com rajadas.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Orion disse:


>



Mais uma batalha dos titãs:


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Bem, isto está a ficar cada vez mais próximo. Como já tinha referido, o vento já aumentou a sua intensidade e com rajadas mais frequentes. 
Bela barreira que vem a chegar! Tem uns bons topos!


----------



## Hazores (13 Dez 2015 às 22:36)

Pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira a calmaria começa a dar lugar a uma ligeira brisa....
A contar as horas para a chegada desta depressão "engraçada"....


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2015 às 23:28)

O vento por aqui já ronda os 35/40km/h e já com umas rajadas bem mais nítidas  último metar disponível para LPHR registava vento médio de 19nós, a qual é das 2100AZT


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 00:24)

O vento começa a aumentar de intensidade em PDL.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 00:55)

Na batalha dos titãs, o GFS vence novamente. Aviso laranja para chuva no G. Central (ver tópico dos avisos).

Já não há aviso para a ondulação no G. Central. Neste campo, o G. Oriental estará sozinho na fúria da tempestade.


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 01:06)

Estranho, nem um aviso amarelo para ondulação no G. Central.


----------



## S3008 (14 Dez 2015 às 01:58)

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fd3f5a2ad86d1f2fadffba3216289f65&oe=56E7B9D6 Aproximação de festa para as proximas horas!!!


----------



## S3008 (14 Dez 2015 às 02:29)

Descargas eletricas na zona de Ponta Delgada!!
Já existem algumas notificações no facebook que o comprovem


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 02:50)

Boa noite,
Pela zona oeste começam a cair os primeiros aguaceiros....


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 02:57)

Vê-se bem no satélite que é nestas horas que está a cavar muito


----------



## faroeste (14 Dez 2015 às 02:59)

Em Angra o vento já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade e chuva já abundante.  Em relação a descargas elétricas nada a assinalar


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 07:18)

Precipitação muito intensa nas ilhas do Pico e São Jorge. Chove também bastante embora sem intensidade muito elevada em S.Miguel.

Até às 6:00 de hoje e acumulados das últimas 12 horas:







Madeira com precipitação persistente nas zonas elevadas, notável acumulado no Areeiro mas habitual:


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 09:29)

O vento mais forte chegará depois do meio dia.
Nalgumas zonas do grupo central por essa altura e antes de agravar o vento deve haver uma interessante calmaria, tipo "olho do furacão".
Os alemães deram-lhe o nome de XOLA. Espero que não haja motivos para "xolal"


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

Vince disse:


> O vento mais forte chegará depois do meio dia.
> Nalgumas zonas do grupo central por essa altura e antes de agravar deve haver uma interessante calmaria, tipo "olho do furacão".
> Os alemães deram-lhe o nome de XOLA. Espero que não haja motivos para "xolal"


Consegues por o link do vídeo, estou com iPad e diz unsuported vídeo  da forma como está...


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 09:59)

lserpa disse:


> Consegues por o link do vídeo, estou com iPad e diz unsuported vídeo  da forma como está...



o imgur desde há uns tempos que converte automaticamente gifs animados grandes em vídeos html5, o ipad deveria suportar
mas vê assim: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/imagens/diversos/xola.gif


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 10:02)

Sigo com 975hpa! E não estou no centro... Digo isto porque o vento após entrarmos no núcleo nunca deixou de estar moderado e com algumas rajadas....


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 10:03)

lserpa disse:


> Sigo com 975hpa! E não estou no centro... Digo isto porque o vento após entrarmos no núcleo nunca deixou de estar moderado e com algumas rajadas....



E costumas certificar-te que a pressão anda bem calibrada?


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 10:06)

lserpa disse:


> Sigo com 975hpa! E não estou no centro... Digo isto porque o vento após entrarmos no núcleo nunca deixou de estar moderado e com algumas rajadas....


No site do IPMA ás 9H UTC Pico (aeródromo) *977.4Hpa* e Horta *979Hpa.
*
http://www.allmetsat.com/pt/metar-taf/acores-madeira-canarias-cabo-verde.php?icao=LPHR

*Horta, Açores, Portugal*
Aeroporto da Horta

latitude: 38-31N, longitude: 028-43W, altura: 40 m

*Observação actual do tempo*
O boletim foi feito há *37* minutos, às *09:30* UTC
Vento *24* kt de *este* com rajadas de *35* kt
Temperatura *15*°C
Humidade *82*%
Pressão *975* hPa
Visibilidade 10 km ou mais
*Nuvens dispersas*a uma altura de *1200* ft 
*Poucas nuvens*a uma altura de *1400* ft,*Cumulonimbus.* 
*Nuvens fragmentadas*a uma altura de *3000* ft


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 10:09)

É que nem é a minha, mas sim a do metar, hoje estou a trabalhar e não tenho a minha estação ligada à net


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação muito intensa nas ilhas do Pico e São Jorge.



Acabou por se verificar a precipitação superior ao critério de aviso amarelo. Só que não foi no G. Oriental como tinha escrito mas sim no Central. Outros aguaceiros igualmente severos podem ter acontecido.

O G. Oriental aparenta ter sido poupado. Foi visível uma grande 'falha' no sistema frontal. As trovoadas, relativamente poucas, cingiram-se ao G. Central:






Entretanto começa a  de forma moderada em PDL. Agora falta a principal componente da depressão, o vento e a ondulação.


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 10:19)

O barómetro do obs. Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco deixou de registar a pressão Lololol, a mesma já não aparece no tempo presente.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 10:23)

Olhando pela janela faz-me lembrar o Gordon. A esta hora estará muita gente a questionar a decisão do governo em fechar as escolas. É porque há pouco haviam em S. Miguel grandes bocados de céu azul. E a noite não foi catastrófica nem perto disso (nem ia ser pelas previsões).


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 10:27)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores não registou até às 07:00 de hoje (hora local) qualquer ocorrência significativa no arquipélago devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo, disse à agência Lusa fonte daquela entidade.

“Não há registo de situações fora do normal durante a noite”, afirmou a mesma fonte, alertando que o estado do tempo vai agravar a partir das 12:00.

As corporações de bombeiros da ilha de São Miguel informaram também que se tratou de uma noite tranquila, havendo no caso da corporação de Ponta Delgada o registo de uma queda de árvore, sem vítimas.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/protecao-civil-sem-ocorrencias-significativas-durante-a-noite


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 10:29)

Bom dia, 
Zona oeste da ilha terceira o vento está a soprar moderado, com rajadas, precipitação mas nada fora de normal para a época... Trovoadas não senti...
Resta fazer o acompanhamento e esperar depois do meio dia para sentir os efeitos do vento aqui pela terceira


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 10:52)

A pressão atmosférica continua a descer,
no site do IPMA ás 10H UTC Pico (aeródromo) *974.7Hpa* e Horta *975.5Hpa.
*
10:30z:
METAR: LPHR 14*1030Z* 05023G38KT 9999 SCT012 SCT014CB SCT030 15/12 Q0*973!*


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

O dia de amanhã trará outra oportunidade para haver trovoada no G. Oriental. Resumindo a previsão, há condições para trovoadas dispersas e com aguaceiros potencialmente intensos (não obstante a aparente presença de uma camada de estabilidade - ou perto disso - nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera). O cisalhamento moderado, que pode ser superior a 20 m/s, poderá contribuir para o surgimento de células mais intensas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

A componente da trovoada foi um tiro que saiu pela culatra. Pensei que fosse um pouco mais intensa.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 11:09)

E segundo a última atualização, parece mesmo que São Miguel será o palco da tempestade. Ventos médios estão na ordem dos 50/60 km/h, o que era previsível, mas nada de especial. Agora é esperar por um aumento de mais ou menos (1/3) no vento médio.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 11:17)

Sat, vapor de água,
Para fenómenos mais extremos do tipo que ocorreu na Tempestade do Oeste de 2010, em que pode haver uma descida de vento/jet dos níveis médios até à superfície, a altura de maior risco foi por volta das 3z no mar.


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> A componente da trovoada foi um tiro que saiu pela culatra. Pensei que fosse um pouco mais intensa.


Trovejou pesado aqui na última madrugada...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

Vince disse:


> Sat, vapor de água,
> Para fenómenos mais extremos do tipo que ocorreu na Tempestade do Oeste de 2010, em que pode haver uma descida de vento/jet dos níveis médios até à superfície, a altura de maior risco foi por volta das 3z no mar.


Poderá haver downbursts que aumentem ainda mais a velocidade do vento em certos lugares?


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Poderá haver downbursts que aumentem ainda mais a velocidade do vento em certos lugares?



Em situações de vento forte quando ocorrem trovoadas há sempre o risco de ventos mais intensos de camadas superiores descerem juntamente com a corrente descendente causada pela trovoada, o vento encontra ali um canal de escoamento para baixo.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

Do Nordeste sempre vai dando para ver as células ao longe...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

Telefonei para o IPMA e uma das preocupações deles é precisamente o facto de a maré cheia coincidir com o pico do vento...


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 11:38)

A estação do IPMA - Pico (Aeródromo) regista uma descida de* 27hpa *em apenas 10H!
Os dados disponíveis indicam que às 00H de hoje a pressão atmosférica era de *1001,7hpa* e às 10H era de *974.7hpa*.


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 11:39)

Vejam o spotazores no steaming o porto da Horta


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 11:41)




----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

NA Horta já estabilizou a pressão, o mínimo foi 973 às 11:00z, meia hora depois já subiu para os 974.
Mas a pressão mais baixa/centro da depressão está um pouco mais para leste.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

O Arcadia acabou por não vir. Está no mar alto a sul dos Açores 

http://www.pocruises.com/cruise-ships/arcadia/webcam/

Boa parte dos voos inter-ilhas deve acabar por ser cancelado ao longo do dia. Os nacionais devem ir pelo mesmo caminho.


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

A pressão atmosférica no site do IPMA ás 11H UTC, Pico (aeródromo) *972.0Hpa* e Horta *973.4Hpa.*


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 12:14)

Pessoal da Terceira,

Já estamos a ligar as linhas, não se preocupem foi um disparo provocado pelo vento.
Neste momento estão desligadas as Subestações das Lajes e das 4 Ribeiras afetando todo o Norte e parte do Este da ilha.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 12:23)

Fortes rajadas em PDL. Ambiente que em muito está a contrastar com a calma de há 2 horas atrás.

Daqui a pouco será visível o núcleo no SAT24:


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 12:26)

Orion disse:


> Fortes rajadas em PDL. Ambiente que em muito está a contrastar com a calma de há 2 horas atrás.



Estava mesmo para perguntar, seria mais ou menos por esta altura que no grupo oriental o vento começaria a aumentar de intensidade.
No grupo central será um pouco mais tarde, la partir das 14z.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Estou convicto de que as rajadas previstas serão alcançadas.. temos um braço da depressão a chegar dentro de algumas horas, simultaneamente com o pior do vento. Alguém concorda com a probabilidade de downbursts associados a esse braço que se aproxima de São Miguel?


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 12:36)

Angra do Heroísmo, 977 hPa, vento médio 44 km/h. Precipitação máxima horária de 10,4mm às 06h. A estação WU do Alto das Covas dá como rajada mais forte 66 km/h, mas eu penso que se houvesse alguma estação noutra zona já tinha registado um valor bem mais elevado.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2015 às 12:38)

Boas!

Já se registam também  rajadas bem fortes aqui na Lagoa. Veremos o evoluir da situação agora à tarde.

Há bastante tempo que não posto no fórum devido a frequências e trabalhos, mas não podia deixar de acompanhar este evento.

Bons seguimentos a todos!


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 12:40)

No aeroporto de PDL as rajadas já chegam quase aos 100 km/h:






http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPPD

Onde estou o céu está muito nublado com algumas abertas que denotam a pouca humidade em altitude. Estou protegido do vento de sudoeste mas ainda assim o som do vento é bastante intenso. Ficarei bastante surpreendido se um vizinho não perder a antena da TDT. Já perdeu um dos painés traseiros num outro vendaval e a antena está completamente exposta e sem fios de encaixe auxiliares. Andar na rua é também um problema. Nem são os ramos das árvores ou telhas mal encaixadas. E mesmo os vasos precariamente montados em janelas e varandas.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Mas há algo que não está a acontecer como previsto.. o vento está cerca de 20 km/h mais baixo do que o previsto para este momento. Sendo assim, o vento médio máximo não ultrapassaria os 72 km/h mais ou menos. E as rajadas ficariam aquém do previsto.


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 12:50)

Mar muito revolto por aqui.

Spotazores: http://www.spotazores.com/cam/26/0


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

A Praia de Agua D'Alto está quase a ser engolida (e pelos vistos deverá ser nas proximas horas):






Do Nordeste ainda se vê os topos massivos:






O aviso vermelho para ondulação (e para o vento) já entrou em vigor. As ondas mais altas já deverão estar a fustigar S. Miguel e assim continuarão até ao final da noite de hoje/início da madrugada de amanhã.






Infelizmente o portal climaat (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/) está inacessível. Mesmo que estivesse duvido que as bóias estejam funcionais.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:08)

No porto de PDL as condições estão excepcionalmente agrestes. O mar está a galgar a muralha:


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:11)

As habitações costeiras da Lagoa e arredores estão em perigo:






Cenário idêntico na Povoação:


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Ryanair cancela todos os voos:











Trepidação massiva na câmara do aeroporto


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Estou a ver ondas perto da piscina da Lagoa completamente monstruosas... nunca vi algo assim... acredito estar a ver ondas a 500 m da costa com uns 7 metros...


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:41)

Rajada de 117 km/h no aeroporto:


----------



## fablept (14 Dez 2015 às 13:42)

Orion disse:


> Infelizmente o portal climaat (http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/) está inacessível. Mesmo que estivesse duvido que as bóias estejam funcionais.



O site Climaat está intermitente, mas a boia de Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria estão offline. A da Praia da Vitória está com altura máxima de 10m.
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/boias/index1.htm


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 13:47)

Acalmou bastante por aqui,  AH. Nada de especial para relatar exceto agitação marítima.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 14:03)

Está a dar no telejornal (última hora). O teto dos Serviços Municipalizados em PDL ruiu. 1 funcionário ferido.

A marginal de S. Roque foi fechada ao trânsito devido à ondulação.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...ta-delgada-encerra-avenida-do-mar-ao-transito


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 14:05)

Orion disse:


> Ryanair cancela todos os voos:



No caso da Ryanair bastou cancelar o 1º que depois tem esse tipo de efeito em cascata. É o mesmo avião que faz PDL-OPO, depois regressa OPO-PDL, fazendo a seguir PDL-LIS e finalmente o regresso LIS-PDL.
De qualquer forma durante a tarde deve haver outros cancelamentos de outras companhias.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 14:06)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores registou esta segunda-feira vários incidentes com danos materiais em três ilhas do arquipélago, na sequência do mau tempo que afeta o arquipélago.

Segundo fonte do serviço, em São Miguel, a maior ilha da Região Autónoma dos Açores, no grupo oriental, o portão de uma moradia caiu, tendo ainda ocorrido a queda de um cabo de televisão, situações que foram entretanto resolvidas.

Já na ilha do Pico, no grupo central, a Proteção Civil registou a quebra de janelas num restaurante no concelho das Lajes do Pico.

Por fim, na ilha Terceira, também no grupo central, verificou-se a queda de uma árvore, uma inundação numa habitação e a obstrução de uma ponte, além de chapas de um telhado que voaram.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/protecao-civil-regista-incidentes-em-tres-ilhas


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 14:10)

*O mau tempo derrubou uma torre de rádio,em São Miguel, o que provocou a interrupção da emissão da Antena 1 Açores nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Ocidental.*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/antena-1-acores-sem-emissao-nos-grupos-central-e-ocidental_49005

*Mau tempo: ocorrências registadas pela proteção civil estão a aumentar mas nada de grave até agora*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mau-...entar-mas-nada-de-grave-ate-agora-video_49004


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Dez 2015 às 14:26)

Acabei de ver no SPOTAZORES várias ondas cuja rebentação atingiu o topo do ilhéu mais alto dos Mosteiros, com 72 metros!!!!!


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 14:30)

O vento mais forte, no flanco sul, deverá estar quase a começar a afetar o G. Central:


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2015 às 14:36)

Boa Tarde

Na última madrugada tivemos vento forte e alguma precipitação mas nada de muito anormal ...

Neste momento o vento aumenta cada vez mais de intensidade ... Temos registo de algumas árvores caídas e de um andaime que caiu junto ao edifício da Secretaria Regional da Educação e Cultura ... Felizmente não houve feridos a registar deste incidente ... Nota ainda para o mar que se encontra bastante alteroso sentindo-se até o aroma marítimo junto ao centro da cidade ...

Aqui ficam as imagens do referido andaime ... Autor : Rodrigo Alves


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Boa tarde...
Pela zona oeste, é possível já sentir-se a intensidade do vento vento a aumentar, já rodou para sudoeste aumentando a velocidade...
continua chuva fraca...


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

O poder da ondulação é bem visível....


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 14:42)

Hazores disse:


> O poder da ondulação é bem visível....


Porto de pipas?


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

Sim


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 14:44)

lserpa disse:


> Porto de pipas?


Sim...


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 14:46)

Hazores disse:


> Sim...


A prainha deve estar debaixo de água então!!! Damm


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

Para quem é da ilha terceira... A estrada entre a Silveira e S. Mateus foi encerrada à circulação de automóveis....devido ao galgar do mar


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 14:49)

Já temos rajadas nos PE superiores a 50m/s = 180 km/h...


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

LMCG disse:


> Já temos rajadas nos PE superiores a 50m/s = 180 km/h...


Em que ilha LMCG


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 15:02)

Hazores disse:


> Em que ilha LMCG



Boas Hazores,

51,3 m/s = 184,68 km/h (São Miguel - Graminhais)
51,0 m/s = 183,6 km/h (Terceira - Serra do Cume)

Junto ao solo acredito que estas rajadas rondem os 120/130 km/h!

LMCG


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 15:04)

Bem pequeno este tronco atirado pelo mar...


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2015 às 15:10)

Sigo com chuva soprada por vento muito forte. As rajadas são fortíssimas!

O mar está cheio de espuma.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2015 às 15:10)

Mais algumas imagens do estado do mar junto à costa oeste da Ilha Terceira ... Desta vez são imagens de São Mateus da Calheta e do Negrito ...



Porto de São Mateus  Foto : Ricardo Laureano






Mau Tempo no Negrito  Foto : Ricardo Laureano






 Esta estrada que liga Angra a São Mateus foi encerrada ao trânsito por precaução

http://www.mytop.fm/estrada-entre-a...angra-do-heroismo-esta-encerrada-ao-transito/


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

Na praia da Vinha d'Areia, em Vila Franca do Campo...


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 15:18)

Segundo o IPMA em Angra do Heroísmo pressão atmosférica às 14h era de *969.8hPa*.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

O Grupo Central encontra-se agora sob *aviso vermelho*, para além do Grupo Oriental.

*Grupo Central* - *Aviso vermelho* para vento no que diz respeito a velocidade média (>87 km/h) e rajadas que podem ultrapassar os 130 km/h e *aviso amarelo* para precipitação pontualmente forte, trovoada e ondulação forte, com ondas de 6 a 7 metros na costa sul das ilhas

*Grupo Oriental* - *Aviso vermelho* para vento no que diz respeito a velocidade média (>87 km/h) e rajadas que podem atingir os 150 km/h bem como para ondulação muito forte, com ondas de 9 a 10 metros, podendo atingir os 15 metros e *aviso amarelo* para precipitação pontualmente forte e trovoada


http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/fotos/avisospdf/aviso_490.pdf


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Dizer que por aqui o vento continua forte mas agora aliado a alguma precipitação que começou a cair neste preciso momento ...

EDIT (14:57) - Penso que estamos no pico da tempestade neste momento ... O tempo escureceu bastante e o vento torna-se cada vez mais tempestuoso ...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

Precipitação sem causar problemas de maior até às 15h, intensidades foram muito elevadas durante a madrugada no Pico e São Jorge.








Registo comparado dos valores de *vento médio em 10 minutos*, nas estações da RHA em S.Miguel, Santa Maria e Pico. Máximo de *83,6 km/h* em Espigão da Ponte.


----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Dez 2015 às 16:01)

Olé!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

Vento a diminuir em todas as estações da RHA, excepto *Santa Maria*, estação mais elevada na ilha, que atinge o valor máximo registado em todo o evento em todas as estações:

*86,4 Km/h de vento médio* em 10 minutos, às 16:00h.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Dez 2015 às 16:18)

Estado do Tempo na Baia do Porto Judeu

Video : João Dutra

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 16:20)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Olé!


Eu que o diga oliveira  já ando fora em ocorrências...


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 16:22)

Fui até à avenida de PDL por volta das 14:30, hora local, ou seja, passível de ver a ondulação e a ventania máximas. Desde já escrevo que uma secção não inferior a 10 metros foi arrancada no porto perto do farol. Ao longo do dia a ondulação deverá causar mais danos.

A polícia fechou a avenida à frente do clube naval (e esteve a avisar as pessoas para não se aproximarem muito da berma) que foi onde vi as ondas. Estavam lá algumas pessoas a filmar. O vento muito forte de oeste tem 'decapitado' as ondas aquando da sua rebentação. O ilhéu do Rosto de Cão, com os seus 35 metros de altura, é por vezes eclipsado pela rebentação.

Desta aventura meteolouca tiro uma lição valiosa. Não tentar andar contra um vento correspondente a um aviso vermelho. É frustrante 

As ruas têm pouca gente. Alguns carros com pessoas lá dentro decerto a divertirem-se com as figuras tristes dos transeuntes (incluindo a minha)


----------



## Oliveiraj (14 Dez 2015 às 16:44)

Segue uma imagem retirada do facebook da autoria de Carlos Botelho onde demonstra os estrados na doca de Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

Estradas encerradas (S. Miguel e Terceira):

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...stá+encerrada+ao+trânsito.htm?lang=pt&area=ct

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...stá+encerrada+ao+trânsito.htm?lang=pt&area=ct

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...ra+estradas+em+São+Miguel.htm?lang=pt&area=ct

http://www.azores.gov.pt/Portal/pt/...stá+encerrada+ao+trânsito.htm?lang=pt&area=ct


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 16:57)

Ventania brutal agora, chuva fraca. Quem quiser tirar umas boas fotos vá à Silveira, o mar está revolto arrisco dizer que ao nível da Nadine.

Já será o pico da tempestade na Terceira? Não consigo ver as imagens de satélite, estou no telemóvel.


----------



## Afgdr (14 Dez 2015 às 17:04)

São muitas as fotografias e vídeos que estão a ser partilhados no Facebook. Aqui ficam alguns registos.

Povoação




Caloura, Água de Pau




Ilhéu de São Roque, PDL



Porto de Ponta Delgada








Praia do Pópulo, PDL







Porto dos Carneiros, Lagoa




Avenida do Mar, PDL


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

Na sequência da queda de chapas do telhado do Hotel Lince, a Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada encerrou, por questões de segurança, o troço da Avenida Dom João III junto a este hotel.

A Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada aconselha a todas as pessoas a tomarem as devidas precauções e permanecerem dentro das suas casas.

http://www.cm-pontadelgada.pt/Site/FrontOffice/default.aspx?module=News/News&id=94561

No âmbito do aviso vermelho para vento e o registo de ocorrências de queda de telhas e chapas de telhados, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Municipal de Ponta Delgada encerrou o trânsito na Avenida Roberto Ivens, Rua de Lisboa e Rua Tavares Resendes.

Segundo informações avançadas pelo Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Ponta Delgada, apesar das várias ocorrências ainda não há grandes danos a registar no Concelho.

http://www.cm-pontadelgada.pt/Site/FrontOffice/default.aspx?module=News/News&id=93564


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

O bordo sul da depressão é composto maioritariamente por nuvens altas. De vez em quando tem feito um aguaceiro mais forte mas geralmente com chuva miúda (mas há, claro, exceções). Não me parece que vá ocorrer precipitação correspondente a aviso amarelo e muito menos trovoada até ao final do dia.

Faltam +-6/7 horas para que haja uma melhoria significativa das condições. Contudo, relembro, a madrugada/manhã de amanhã trará condições favoráveis a fenómenos convectivos. Deverá haver uma redução drástica nas ondas mas nem tanto no vento.

Devido a sucessivas depressões, ventos moderados a fortes devem persistir durante toda a semana.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Dez 2015 às 17:33)

Afgdr disse:


> São muitas as fotografias e vídeos que estão a ser partilhados no Facebook. Aqui ficam alguns registos.
> 
> Povoação
> 
> ...



Impressionante!


Esse vídeo à primeira até parece um tsunami!


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

*Mar destrói parte do molhe da doca de Ponta Delgada*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mar-destroi-parte-do-molhe-da-doca-de-ponta-delgada-video_49009

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/ca-do-mar-partiu-molhe-do-porto-de-ponta-delgada


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 17:58)

ouvi agora na rádio que há um ferido grave por causa do mau tempo nos Açores


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

A Proteção Civil dos Açores já registou esta segunda-feira 97 incidentes devido ao mau tempo, maioritariamente em São Miguel, onde um funcionário da Direção Regional das Obras Públicas sofreu ferimentos ligeiros.

Segundo um comunicado do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores divulgado pelas 15:00 locais, as 97 ocorrências estão relacionadas com quedas de árvores e obstrução de estradas e os ferimentos ligeiros resultaram de uma queda do funcionário.

Estão encerradas diversas estradas em São Miguel, destacando-se a que dá acesso à Lagoa do Fogo (junto à cidade da Ribeira Grande), um dos principais pontos turísticos da ilha.

No município de Ponta Delgada várias ruas e avenidas estão fechadas ao trânsito, incluindo a Avenida do Mar.

Segundo a Câmara Municipal, nesta zona costeira foram também distribuídos sacos de areia pelas moradias que apresentam maior risco.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...res-regista-97-incidentes-e-um-ferido-ligeiro

Os habitantes da zona litoral de São de Roque estão esta tarde a viver momentos de aflição devido à ondulação marítima, tendo-se já registado algumas inundações 

A água do mar está a galgar a avenida do mar e a entrar em algumas habitações.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/inundacoes-na-zona-litoral-de-sao-roque


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Emissão em direto da RTP/A. Muitos danos em algumas habitações:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpacores


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

IPMA na RTP Açores

140 kmh Aeroporto PDL
141 kmh Graciosa
133 kmh Horta
119 kmh Angra do Heroísmo


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

Desde as 16:20 que a velocidade do *vento médio em Fogo III*, S.Miguel (altitude 884 m), está acima dos 80 Km/h, valor máximo da *média em 10 minutos* atingiu *89,3 Km/h* às 17:00.

Há dez minutos atrás ainda se mantinha em 85 Km/h.

Algarvia na costa NNE de S.Miguel quando deixou de registar às 12:30, estava à volta dos 70 Km/h.

Santa Maria mantém-se nos 70 Km/h.


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 19:18)

Boas pessoal,

Até ás 16h45 registámos em 2 PEs da EDA ventos acima dos 200 km/h (amanhã vejo se ocorreram outros valores acima de 200 km/h)

Terceira - Serra do Cume 56,9 m/s = 204,84 km/h
Pico - Terras do Canto 56,2 m/s = 202,32 km/h

Calculo que estas rajadas ao nível do solo andem em torno dos 130/140 km/h.

PS: São Miguel - Graminhais 51,3 m/s = 184,68 km/h (130 km/h junto ao chão)

LMCG


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 19:22)

AzoresPower disse:


> IPMA na RTP Açores
> 
> 140 kmh Aeroporto PDL
> 141 kmh Graciosa
> ...



COMUNICADO:
até as 18 horas de hoje, foram registadas as seguintes rajadas máximas nas estações do IPMA:

141 km/k Graciosa 16 horas
140 km/h Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) 15 horas
133 km/h Horta (Observatório) 14 horas
119 km/h Angra do Heroísmo 17 horas

Meteorologista: P.Navarro

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:25)

*Mau tempo causa um ferido ligeiro e múltiplos estragos nos Açores*












http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4929512


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 19:31)

Aqui pelo Faial, o período mais crítico passou rápido, foi em cerca de uma hora e meia, de vendaval descomunal, houve algumas ocorrências relacionadas com o vento, tais como tetos destelhados, alguns painéis de telha arrancadas, quedas de ramos e árvores. Felizmente não há nada a registar de inundações provocaras pelo mar, pois a costa Norte da ilha é consideravelmente mais alta, evitando assim prejuízos. 

Agora, apesar de o vento ter rajadas consideráveis, o vento médio já desceu muito, o qual faz toda a diferença, e a rajada já está abaixo dos 90.


----------



## S3008 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

O mar aqui parece estar mais calmo, mas o vento continua a soprar, não muito intenso já, mas ainda de vez enquanto vem uma rajada que é de prender a respiração


----------



## S3008 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:51)

As ondas em S.Roque, quando vi estavam assim!! 
Ainda apanhei com uma


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 19:56)

Ah é verdade @StromRic o meu pluviómetro já está de novo no ativo, das 19 de ontem às 19 de hoje registei 24,3mm.  Horta  Sul


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 19:59)

Corrijo 24,2mm nas últimas 24h


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

Hoje resolvi tentar perceber o que são rajadas de 130/140 km/h... é muito de facto...!
Não me consegui aproximar muito do passadiço... era arrastado!


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 20:40)

Interessante.
Já agora uma pergunta. Tinha ideia que em dias de vento muito intenso os aerogeradores são travados por precaução. Não é assim? Ou só a partir de certa velocidade?


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 20:44)

linda imagem de satélite


----------



## S3008 (14 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Mais pancadaria??






[/QUOTE]


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

S3008 disse:


> Mais pancadaria??


[/QUOTE]
Esta imagem deve ser das 12utc


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

é das 14utc, eu nem reparei nas horas pensei que tivesse actualizado, afinal está atrasado


----------



## LMCG (14 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

Vince disse:


> Interessante.
> Já agora uma pergunta. Tinha ideia que em dias de vento muito intenso os aerogeradores são travados por precaução. Não é assim? Ou só a partir de certa velocidade?



A minha área de especialização são os Sistemas de Proteção, Comando e Controlo de linhas AT/MT e Subestações, pelo que amanhã poderei esclarecer melhor com o meu colega dos Parques Eólicos.

No entanto pelo que vi dos registos com valores de vento médio do parque na casa dos 120 km/h (medido nos anemómetros das torres) elas ainda produzem...

Correção: acima dos 108 km/h as torres já não produzem, contudo como temos 14 torres o vento médio do parque pode estar acima dos 120 km/h contudo algumas torres terem vento abaixo dos 108 km/h.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Vento muito mais fraco em PDL com algumas rajadas esporádicas mais fortes. Está quase a terminar o evento. Dia mexido


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

Avisos nos Açores, agora, só amarelo para vento (Grs. Central e Oriental) e ondas (G. Oriental). Amanhã, mais uma frente fria.


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2015 às 21:43)

Pelos meus lados o vento médio deverá alcançar os 60km/h pelas 05:00 locais segundo a saída das 12horas.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 21:43)

Mais de 1600 passageiros foram esta segunda-feira afetados com o cancelamento de 36 voos da transportadora aérea SATA devido ao mau tempo no arquipélago dos Açores, disse o porta-voz da companhia.

"Na SATA Internacional [que assegura as ligações para o exterior do arquipélago], cancelámos oito voos com 635 passageiros", afirmou Luís Filipe Cabral.

Já na SATA Air Açores, que garante as ligações entre as nove ilhas, foram cancelados 28 voos que afetaram 981 passageiros, adiantou o porta-voz.

No total, 1616 passageiros ficaram em terra com o cancelamento dos voos da SATA.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...-afetados-com-cancelamento-de-36-voos-da-sata


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

Mais logo publico um vídeo satélite desde ontem.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa a atual situação após a passagem da depressão em fase de cavamento que afetou os grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores:

-Registaram-se um total de 157 ocorrências, estando atualmente todas resolvidas;

- Registaram-se quatro vítimas na ilha de São Miguel, entre os quais três feridos ligeiros e um grave;

- Registaram-se ainda 11 desalojados na ilha de São Miguel, estando, atualmente, todos realojados;

- O dispositivo de socorro contou no terreno com cerca de 440 operacionais do SRPCBA e bombeiros de várias corporações e mais de 109 viaturas; tendo colaborado ainda com o SRPCBA os Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil, Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes, através da Direção Regional das Obras Públicas e Secretaria Regional da Agricultura e Ambiente, através da Direção Regional dos Recursos Florestais.

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/avisos/ver.php?id=493


----------



## Hazores (14 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Boa noite, 
Tudo normalizado pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira, algumas rajadas mas nada de especial...
Agora é esperar pela próxima

PS: Este fórum é realmente o grande ponto de encontro para os amantes da meteorologia, sendo mesmo muito útil para quem visita por mera curiosidade ou para se manter informado sobre estes eventos especiais... Obrigado a todos por partilharem os seus conhecimentos e as suas experiências em mais este evento.


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

Sabendo eu que este não é o tópico mais adequado, publico só algumas cartas para o final desta semana e que mostram poder vir novamente mais mau tempo.

É hora de limpar tudo, arranjar os estragos, e preparar para a próxima.







Neste caso, grupo ocidental o mais fustigado por ondulação marítima (sexta-feira 18Dez, 12UTC).






Novamente muito vento no grupo central.


----------



## AzoresPower (14 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

*



*
*Temporal faz uma vítima mortal em São Roque*

Um homem de 51 anos, trabalhador da Junta de Freguesia de São Roque, faleceu esta noite no Hospital de Ponta Delgada na sequência de ferimentos graves que sofreu ao ser colhido por uma onda. 

Segundo revelou ao AO online o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de São Roque, Pedro Moura,  a vítima mortal, que estava na Junta ao abrigo do programa Prosa, trabalhava na limpeza da via e na proteção das casas na frente marítima da freguesia quando foi colhido por uma onda e sofreu fraturas graves, tendo sido transportado para o hospital onde acabaria por falecer.



O temporal desta tarde, com forte vento e ondulação de 10 metros, causou vários estragos e inundações na Avenida do Mar e becos transversais, em São Roque e assustou bastante a população, apesar da segurança originada pelo quebra-mar da nova avenida.


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2015 às 23:47)

Esta tempestade/Ciclone que está assolar os Açores é sem dúvida digna de respeito, fico pasmado com as imagens que nos chegam de todos os meios, de lamentar já uma morte mas faço votos para que nada de mais grave se passe e consigam mais uma vez recuperar as nossas belas ilhas açorianas. Até fui obrigado a mudar o meu avatar tal é a imponência da Xola.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 02:40)

AzoresPower disse:


> Um homem de 51 anos, trabalhador da Junta de Freguesia de São Roque, faleceu esta noite no Hospital de Ponta Delgada na sequência de ferimentos graves que sofreu ao ser colhido por uma onda.
> 
> Segundo revelou ao AO online o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de São Roque, Pedro Moura, a vítima mortal, que estava na Junta ao abrigo do programa Prosa, trabalhava na limpeza da via e na proteção das casas na frente marítima da freguesia quando foi colhido por uma onda e sofreu fraturas graves, tendo sido transportado para o hospital onde acabaria por falecer.



 Muito triste esta notícia, pela perda da vida e pelas circunstâncias em que sucedeu, num trabalho certamente de risco, talvez não corretamente calculado, de serviço de protecção às populações.
Profundos sentimentos à família e a todos os que sofreram directamente com esta perda.


----------



## S3008 (15 Dez 2015 às 02:53)

Novamente o vento a fazer-se soprar com alguma intensidade na zona de Ponta Delgada!!
Não é com tanta intensidade como durante a tarde, mas neste momento sente-se o ruido e a força do vento e este está novamente a ganhar forças!!


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 02:56)

Fica aqui o registo da RHA do vento médio nas estações desta rede.
Vento médio máximo, em 10 minutos, de *93 Km/h *perto do cimo do maciço do Fogo, altitude 884 m.






As outras estações que em alguma altura ultrapassaram os 75 Km/h de vento médio em 10 minutos são:

Espigão da Ponte (Tronqueira)(alt.926m), com máximo às 14:00, *83,6 Km/h*

Santa Maria (alt. 405m), máximo às 16:00 com *86,4 Km/h*.

Esta foi a análise da situação sinóptica às 18:00, praticamente na altura do vento médio máximo registado em S.Miguel.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 03:13)

Análise das 12h, com o centro precisamente no meio do Grupo Central:







E a última análise, às 00H, mostra já o novo sistema frontal a atingir o arquipélago dos Açores através do seu ramo quente:


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Dez 2015 às 08:10)

Acordo com trovoada e chuva aqui na Terceira.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 09:56)

AzoresPower disse:


> Acordo com trovoada e chuva aqui na Terceira.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

INFORMAÇÃO METEOAZORES
Haverá probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoada ao longo de todo o dia, especialmente no grupo oriental. As condições de instabilidade, humidade em altitude e principalmente movimentos verticais tendem a provocar pontualmente descargas elétricas frequentes e dispersas, acompanhados de aguaceiros moderados, eventualmente fortes.
No grupo central, maior atenção à chuva; trovoada menos provável.
Nos dois grupos os maiores acumulados de precipitação deverão ocorrer ao início da noite.
AVISOS IPMA:
GRUPO ORIENTAL:
AVISO AMARELO PARA PRECIPITAÇÃO E TROVOADA
AVISO AMARELO PARA VENTO
GRUPO CENTRAL:
AVISO AMARELO PARA PRECIPITAÇÃO E TROVOADA.
Bruno Miguel


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 11:30)

Excluindo a orografia, parece-me que no G. Central a chuva será maioritariamente estratiforme devido à maior saturação do ar e à menor predominância de forças convectivas. Já no G. Oriental a chuva deverá ser maioritariamente de origem convectiva devido às inferiores humidades relativas e superiores forças convectivas. Ao longo do dia e no Grupo Oriental a água precipitável total na atmosfera deverá aumentar, podendo isto refletir-se em aguaceiros ou períodos de chuva mais fortes (a 850 hPa a água precipitável não aumentará, portanto, penso que só as células mais fortes terão capacidade para gerar acumulados mais significativos):


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 12:05)

No G. Oriental, com um CAPE por volta dos 650, ventos a 850 hPa por volta dos 90/95 km/h e um cisalhamento moderado a forte (entre os 17,5 e os 25m/s):











Fazem-me sugerir que Sta. Maria e S. Miguel podem ser afetados por células fracas a moderadas. Alguma célula mais forte, aproveitando o CAPE mais elevado, pode surgir a sudoeste do arquipélago e dissipar-se nas imediações das ilhas.

Simbolicamente, há uma discrepância entre americanos e britânicos:











A frente, ou as frentes dependendo da carta observada, mover-se-á(ão) muito lentamente. Não acho que sejam precisos cuidados especiais neste evento:






Mais atenção, porventura, só mesmo nos locais já danificados pelo temporal de ontem. Claro que há exceções (15 Dez.; 19:00):






É esperar para ver.


----------



## dahon (15 Dez 2015 às 12:48)

Vince disse:


> Interessante.
> Já agora uma pergunta. Tinha ideia que em dias de vento muito intenso os aerogeradores são travados por precaução. Não é assim? Ou só a partir de certa velocidade?


Os aerogeradores não usam travões. Basicamente quando o vento atinge uma velocidade superior aos 25-30m/s as pás passam a ter um ângulo de ataque passivo o que reduz a sua velocidade drasticamente mas não impede que girem.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

Raios no Nordeste (clicar na imagem)


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 13:30)

Ouvi 2 trovões em PDL. Está escuríssimo.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 13:40)

Considero, dentro das minhas limitações de conhecimento, que a partir das 15h a situação poderá complicar-se por São Miguel. Não tanto pela chuva, mas mais pela trovoada. Acho que ainda hoje poderemos presenciar alguma trovoada interessante.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 13:53)

Conto já 4 trovões na Lagoa. Chuva intensidade 7.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 13:55)

Acho que vamos ter muito pior do que estávamos à espera... Lagoa assolada com trovoada intensa...


----------



## mcpa (15 Dez 2015 às 13:55)

Chuva e trovoadas fortes por ponta delgada neste momento!


----------



## vitamos (15 Dez 2015 às 14:01)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Chuva intensidade 7.



Isso signifca o quê?


----------



## mcpa (15 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

A chuva já não é tão forte neste momento, mas continuam as trovoadas!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 14:06)

Claro, se conseguirem


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 14:11)

É a "escala" que costumo usar  De 0 a 10 a chuva varia entre 5 e 7. Não é muito intensa como previa, tendo em conta que temos cbs.. mas já devo ter ouvido uns 20 trovões.


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2015 às 14:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Claro, se conseguirem



http://www.spotazores.com/cams


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Dez 2015 às 14:17)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> É a "escala" que costumo usar  De 0 a 10 a chuva varia entre 5 e 7. Não é muito intensa como previa, tendo em conta que temos cbs.. mas já devo ter ouvido uns 20 trovões.


Utilizem a escala mm/h, universal na classificação qualitativa da intensidade da precipitação:

>2.5 mm/h = fraca
de 2.5 mm/h > 10.0 mm/h = moderada
de 10.0 mm/h > 50.0 mm/h = forte
> 50.0 mm/h = violenta


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 14:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Utilizem a escala mm/h, universal na classificação qualitativa da intensidade da precipitação:
> 
> >2.5 mm/h = fraca
> de 2.5 mm/h > 10.0 mm/h = moderada
> ...


Ok  é moderada. Pontualmente (muito pontualmente) torna-se forte por uns minutos.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

Depois de algum tempo sem chuva mais um aguaceiro e mais 3 trovões. É o mote para a tarde de hoje. A atividade elétrica mais densa continua a sudoeste:






Relembrando que cada 3 segundos de diferença entre o raio e o trovão corresponde à distância de 1 quilómetro. Os raios podem atingir pessoas e objetos até +-16 quilómetros de distância da célula (local onde chove). Portanto, só se está seguro se o intervalo for de 30 segundos ou mais.


----------



## hfernandes (15 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Enquanto isso na Madeira... 25ºC e incêndio florestal...

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/556704-incendio-florestal-nos-lameiros


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Em algumas webcams de São Miguel, vê-se o mar bastante barrento, sinal de ribeiras cheias.

Maia





Praia dos Moinhos





Povoação





Ribeira Grande


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 16:59)

A atividade elétrica continua a dilacerar S. Miguel:






As condições deverão persistir até ao fim da noite/princípio da madrugada de amanhã. Para o fim da tarde, o vento deverá aumentar de intensidade. Ao menos que a frente fique mais um pouco parada para que se possa ver uns raios de noite  (nas próximas horas deverá mover-se para este).


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

Boa Tarde

Queria em primeiro lugar lamentar a vítima mortal resultante do temporal de ontem , dar os meus sentimentos à família enlutada e esperar que situações dramáticas como essa não voltem a acontecer ...

Em relação ao tempo por aqui o mais incrível é que para a noite de ontem o tempo acalmou bastante e tivemos até o céu bem estrelado por aqui ...  

Hoje o vento acalmou significativamente mas temos agora é precipitação moderada mas consistente ... Um dia cinzento e típico desta estação do ano mas nada de muito anormal até agora ...


----------



## mcpa (15 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Chuva e trovoadas não dão tréguas em Ponta Delgada!


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 17:20)

Aqui pelo faial chove sem piedade!! E houve uma queda de temperatura. Às 17 e pouco darei os registos da minha estação. Na ultima madrugada aqui também houve a ocorrência de muita trovoada.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Dez 2015 às 17:27)

Não há caçadores de tempestades que nos possam brindar com umas boas fotos da trovoada?


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

jotajota disse:


> Não há caçadores de tempestades que nos possam brindar com umas boas fotos da trovoada?



Dos raios que presenciei, só se vê a luz difusa. Está muito nublado e chove.

---

Já começam a haver rajadas fortes. Chuva moderada a forte e mais alguns raios.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora ... A precipitação também parou ... Céu permanece muito nublado ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

Boa tarde!

Aqui na Lagoa, chuva por vezes forte tocada a vento e trovoada frequente. Há bastante tempo que não trovejava assim.

Em Ponta Delgada, desde a manhã que cai chuva por vezes forte e faz trovoada, que tem sido por vezes forte. Caíram alguns aguaceiros torrenciais, pelo menos na zona da universidade e ouviram-se alguns trovões bem estrondosos.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:00)

Chuva intensa e prolongada em S.Miguel, pode começar a haver problemas com o caudal das ribeiras!












Resumo mensal: S.Miguel excede os 300 mm nesta primeira metade do mês!










Maciço oriental tem acumulados muito volumosos nas últimas 48 horas. Espigão da Ponte não estará a registar correctamente; Nordeste tem falhas horárias. Acumulado em Algarvia notável.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

Como referi anteriormente, a água precipitável terá tendência para subir nas próximas horas. Acumulados horários como no Nordeste, ou ligeiramente superiores, poderão ocorrer novamente nas próximas horas.



StormRic disse:


>



Creio que essa imagem está mal. S. Miguel não está em regime pós-frontal. Está em regime frontal quase estacionário (a frente tinha que estar um pouco mais atrás).


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:13)

Orion disse:


> Como referi anteriormente, a água precipitável terá tendência para subir nas próximas horas. Acumulados horários como no Nordeste, ou ligeiramente superiores, poderão ocorrer novamente nas próximas horas.
> 
> 
> 
> Creio que essa imagem está mal. S. Miguel não está em regime pós-frontal. Está em regime frontal quase estacionário (a frente tinha que estar um pouco mais atrás).



Sim, também me parece, mas a imagem está correcta, isto é, trata-se da análise das 12h de hoje, não há engano.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Por aqui recomeçou novamente a chover ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:20)

Intensidade em S.Miguel está a diminuir.

Mas os caudais vão chegar agora às zonas baixas.
Estes caudais são medidos perto das nascentes e cabeceiras das linhas de água.
Respondem muito rapidamente à intensidade da precipitação, mas os caudais que interessam em termos de causar inundações ocorrem até algumas horas depois, dependendo da extensão e declive das linhas de água.






Os maiores caudais aqui mostrados, neste momento, são Caldeirões (nordeste) e Grande (Ribeira Grande) e são já medidos perto da costa. Passaram por um pico de cheia pouco antes das 18h.

Lombo Frio, na Ribeira Quente, não aparece neste gráfico, excedeu o máximo mensurável, 10 metros cúbicos por segundo.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, também me parece, mas a imagem está correcta, isto é, trata-se da análise das 12h de hoje, não há engano.



A imagem não está certa quando comparando com a realidade. Isto é a frente fria para eles ou pelo menos devia ser. A interpretação deles é-me um bocado estranha:






Neste evento prefiro dar mais credibilidade aos britânicos (logo às 00:00):






De qualquer das formas, está a ser um evento mais intenso do que esperava (felizmente ontem não choveu muito). Alguns acumulados (PDL, Candelária) até se aproximam dos modelos (30/40 mms):











A convectividade e a orografia têm aumentado os acumulados.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

Boas, sigo já com 8,6mm de acumulado desde as 00z de hoje e 13,5°c registados na minha estação. A chuva voltou a parar.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

E já que fiz referência aos britânicos e ao UKMET:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:33)

Actualização e construção dos gráficos difícil porque o servidor da RHA está em sobrecarga.

Estes são os caudais mais significativos no momento:







Estão todos em descida, embora não se saiba o que ocorre com a Ribeira Quente neste momento (Lombo Frio).


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:39)

Lombo Frio foi actualizado neste momento.
Às 18:20 ainda estava em excesso, acima de 10 m3/s. 10 minutos depois baixava finalmente para valor mensurável, 9,94 m3/s.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:44)

Só para perceberem a minha preocupação com o caudal de Lombo Frio, fica aqui a localização desta estação hidrométrica:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

Praia, foi a outra estação hidrométrica que também esteve em excesso, acima de 8 m3/s entre as 14:50 e as 15:20. Mede o caudal que desce do Fogo:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Tem aqui um video de um raio que filmei há menos de uma hora. Por volta do minuto 1.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 19:03)

Neste momento abateu-se um autêntico temporal aqui por Angra ... Chuva puxada a vento que parecia um tornado por aqui ... Impressionante ... 

EDIT (18:05) - Foi coisa rápida este momento mas foi algo incrível o que se passou por aqui ... Agora tudo mais calmo ...


----------



## LMCG (15 Dez 2015 às 19:04)

dahon disse:


> Os aerogeradores não usam travões. Basicamente quando o vento atinge uma velocidade superior aos 25-30m/s as pás passam a ter um ângulo de ataque passivo o que reduz a sua velocidade drasticamente mas não impede que girem.



O meu colega da EDA Renováveis explico-me que existe um travão mecânico que é usado para efeitos de manutenção até aos 17 m/s = 61,2 km/h o qual mantem as pás paradas, acima destas velocidades o travão pode partir devido á vibração.

De resto o que o colega dahon explicou está correto, acima dos 25 m/s = 90 km/h o ângulo das pás começa a mudar progressivamente até que aos 30 m/s = 108 km/h ficam "em bandeira", no entanto a torre permanece alinhada com o vento e a rodar lentamente.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:09)

jotajota disse:


> Não há caçadores de tempestades que nos possam brindar com umas boas fotos da trovoada?


Consegui fazer um video de um relâmpago, com o trovão associado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Tem aqui um video de um raio que filmei há menos de uma hora. Por volta do minuto 1.





Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Consegui fazer um video de um relâmpago, com o trovão associado.



Boa! 

9 segundos de intervalo raio-trovão, pareceu-me, certo?

3 Km de distância.

Em que direcção estavas a filmar?


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

Estações do IPMA ou as comunicações a falharem:

Pico, Graciosa, Angra, P.Delgada(aeropoto) e S.Maria sem dados _on-line_. Aeroporto PD só em alguns parâmetros, nomeadamente precipitação que só tem apresentado zero nos últimos dias.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

A inclinação da frente fria fará com que esta atinja tendencialmente com maior intensidade o centro-este da ilha de S. Miguel, já de si com grandes acumulados:











Nota ainda para a célula isolada entre a Terceira e S. Jorge (imagem anterior) que teve atividade eléctrica:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

Dilúvios isolados em S.Miguel.







Quantidades horárias novamente elevadas, no maciço do Fogo e Furnas. A chegar ao maciço oriental neste momento.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

Parece-me que a trovoada já está a afastar-se de Sao Miguel. Nas próximas horas não espero mais nenhuma oportunidade para fazer novo video, infelizmente.
Agora vem outra frente, com outras características, embora a instabilidade associada à que está a passar por nós ainda se mantenha por mais umas horas, bem como os movimentos verticais que, após decrescerem de intensidade, voltarão a intensificar-se.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Recomeça a chover novamente por aqui ... O dia de hoje destoa bastante do de ontem já que ontem o factor predominante foi o vento enquanto hoje é a chuva ...


----------



## LMCG (15 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Boas pessoal,

Passou-se qualquer coisa estranha por volta das 18h10 aqui na Terceira, o vento durante 5 a 10 minutos saltou para valores ridículos... de 15 m/s para uma rajada máxima de 57,6 m/s = *207,36 km/h*!

Agora está de novo em torno dos 15 m/s... *alguém me explica isto*?

O operador do Despacho diz-me que por vezes acontecem estes fenómenos.
Os grupos térmicos na Central do Belo Jardim entraram em sobrecarga e tivemos de entrar com mais um grupo no paralelo para socorrer porque todo o PE saiu do paralelo por excesso de vento.

LMCG


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

Há vários valores em 10 minutos a superarem os 6 mm (intensidade horária 36 mm/hora). Em S.Miguel.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:43)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Passou-se qualquer coisa estranha por volta das 18h10 aqui na Terceira, o vento durante 5 a 10 minutos saltou para valores ridículos... de 15 m/s para uma rajada máxima de 57,6 m/s = *207,36 km/h*!
> 
> ...



Valores desses estarão certamente associados a células com fenómenos extremos de vento, downbursts ou mesmo tornado.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:44)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Passou-se qualquer coisa estranha por volta das 18h10 aqui na Terceira, o vento durante 5 a 10 minutos saltou para valores ridículos... de 15 m/s para uma rajada máxima de 57,6 m/s = *207,36 km/h*!
> 
> ...


Quais as origens deste fenómeno?! E tem algum significado para a frente que está no grupo central? Não é downburst... mas parece...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:45)

Haverá forma de confirmar downburst ou tornado na Terceira?


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:48)

Houve mesmo algo violento a passar pouco depois das 18h na Terceira, vejam o gráfico da estação de Santa Luzia:





e a tabela:


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

A verdade é que por volta das 18 horas quando coloquei aquele post no fórum houve algo de anormal que se passou por aqui já que parecia mesmo que estávamos no meio daquelas tempestades das caraíbas tal a força do vento e da chuva ... Foi algo repentino e impressionante ... Passou tão depressa como apareceu mas não tenho maneira de saber se foi downburst ou outro fenómeno qualquer e se o centro foi noutro lado ... Ouvi as sirenes logo a seguir ao evento a deslocarem-se para algum lado mas não tenho informação de qualquer estrago até agora ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

LMCG disse:


> Passou-se qualquer coisa estranha por volta das 18h10 aqui na Terceira, o vento durante 5 a 10 minutos saltou para valores ridículos... de 15 m/s para uma rajada máxima de 57,6 m/s = *207,36 km/h*!



Consegues dar minutos exactos e localização na ilha?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Rajadas iguais ao vento médio... descida de 4 graus em poucos minutos, com mudança da direção do vento... vendo pelo GFS parece que houve às 18h a junção de duas frentes, mas não vejo como isto possa explicar o sucedido..


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

Alto das Covas, outra estação em Angra, não tem um detalhe horário como Santa Luzia mas ainda se localiza o fenómeno:


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:59)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Rajadas iguais ao vento médio... descida de 4 graus em poucos minutos, com mudança da direção do vento... vendo pelo GFS parece que houve às 18h a junção de duas frentes, mas não vejo como isto possa explicar o sucedido..



Célula embebida na frente. Note-se que o valor de 207 Km/h é no alto das torres.

Na análise das 18h precisamente, a frente ondulou e mostra um ramo quente a passar no Grupo Central.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 20:01)

Se repararem num comentário que fiz anteriormente menciono descida de temperatura e chuva forte pela Horta.


----------



## LMCG (15 Dez 2015 às 20:03)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues dar minutos exactos e localização na ilha?



A rajada máxima ocorreu ás 18h09 no Parque Eólico da Serra do Cume na ilha Terceira.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

Caudal na estação hidrométrica de *Praia, vertente sul do Fogo* em S.Miguel teve novo patamar acima do máximo mensurável, entre as *18:40 e as 19:10* !

Ribeira Grande, costa norte em caudal máximo também, neste momento.


----------



## LMCG (15 Dez 2015 às 20:05)

StormRic disse:


> Célula embebida na frente. Note-se que o valor de 207 Km/h é no alto das torres.
> 
> Na análise das 18h precisamente, a frente ondulou e mostra um ramo quente a passar no Grupo Central.



Correto, junto ao solo deverá ter andado pelos 140 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

Chove forte nas Furnas.

Estações IPMA continuam sem comunicar dados, desde as 15H: Pico, Graciosa, Angra, S.Maria. Nordeste também agora.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

LMCG disse:


> Correto, junto ao solo deverá ter andado pelos 140 km/h.



O que me parece consistente com os 80 Km/h registados na cidade, altitude 77m.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

Então o fenómeno pode ter percorrido a ilha já que por volta das 18 horas houve a anormalidade em Angra ( segundo as estações de Santa Luzia e Alto das Covas )  e às 18:09 a anormalidade na Serra do Cume ... Eu na altura da situação estava a trabalhar junto à igreja da Sé ( Centro de Angra ) e confirmo a questão temporal que se verifica nas estações de Angra ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

Intensidade da chuva a diminuir em S.Miguel.

A RHA está a levar muito tempo a actualizar os dados na página. Os caudais já levam 40 minutos de atraso.

Às 19:30 Ribeira Grande estava em caudal máximo mensurável, mas outras ribeiras não estavam a subir.

As horas que eu estou a indicar são sempre UTC.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 20:25)

Aqui fica um vídeo da situação que se passou por aqui pelas 18 horas ...

Autor : João Pedro Gomes




Confirma-se o vídeo foi feito às 18 horas em Angra do Heroísmo no Campo Municipal ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:39)

Situação em S.Miguel a acalmar por enquanto.

Precipitação a diminuir especialmente na metade ocidental.

Caudais em descida.


----------



## LMCG (15 Dez 2015 às 20:43)

Vejam o anexo... como é que posso colocar fotos aqui no fórum? Antigamente usava o ImageShark...


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Dez 2015 às 20:49)

Santa Cruz das Flores, Madrugada do dia 15/12/15 

Autor: Frederic Fournier


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Confirma-se o vídeo foi feito às 18 horas em Angra do Heroísmo no Campo Municipal ...



Grande bátega e vento,

Os acumulados do dia disponíveis para a Terceira são:

IPMA (Angra), só até às 15:00 utc: nada 

Santa Luzia (WU), até às 20:37 UTC: *17,8 mm* dos quais cerca de *7mm caídos em 11 minutos* entre as 17h56 e as 18h07 locais (vídeo!)

Alto das Covas (WU), até às 20:44 utc: *16,5 mm* dos quais 6,6 mm entre as 17h44 e as 18h14 locais (vídeo)

O vídeo foi captado a cerca de 2 Km a ENE destas estações.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 20:53)

LMCG disse:


> Vejam o anexo... como é que posso colocar fotos aqui no fórum? Antigamente usava o ImageShark...


Imgur é uma boa opção


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 20:54)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Santa Cruz das Flores, Madrugada do dia 15/12/15
> 
> Autor: Frederic Fournier


Foto fantástica!! Já tinha reparado que estava a trovejar por lá.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:55)

LMCG disse:


> Vejam o anexo... como é que posso colocar fotos aqui no fórum? Antigamente usava o ImageShark...



1º imgur.com
2º Browse your computer
3º Share this image (lado direito)
4º BBCode (clicar, copy automático)
5º Colar no próprio texto da mensagem.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Santa Cruz das Flores, Madrugada do dia 15/12/15
> 
> Autor: Frederic Fournier



Para emoldurar e pôr na parede...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

LMCG disse:


> Vejam o anexo...



 57,60 m/s !!


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 21:17)

Chuva mesmo a terminar em S.Miguel:






Volta a chover no Pico.

Células na tabela em branco significa precipitação 0,0; traçadas significa registo em falta ou provavelmente errado; cinzentas, registos ainda não publicados.

Totais do dia em fundo cinzento estão incompletos ou errados por mau funcionamento da estação.

As horas são utc.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 21:22)

Bom, relativamente ao evento na Terceira... vejamos os factos: queda brutal da temperatura, precipitação brutal e um aumento considerável da pressão atmosférica em Angra. Rajadas muito intensas vários a vários quilómetros de distância no parque eólico. Tudo aponta para que seja uma _downburst_ ou algo relacionado com isso. Resta agora provar... o que é difícil tendo em conta os parcos meios açorianos. Perscrutei todos os meios de satélite possíveis mas não são muitos. Infelizmente às 18:00 é de noite. Portanto, o SAT24 é inútil (o visível; o infravermelho não permite a visualização da Terceira, o que é pena porque este seria o melhor meio).

Também seria interessante ver as imagens de radar da Terceira, o que também é algo difícil.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui fica um vídeo da situação que se passou por aqui pelas 18 horas ...
> 
> Autor : João Pedro Gomes
> 
> ...


Aparentemente é um downburst. Tem todas as características de um...


----------



## Art-J (15 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

Pela Madeira seguimos com verão. Temperaturas hoje às 13h..






Próximos dias..


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 22:32)

Vou aqui deixar a minha teoria com base nas poucas provas que se tem. O @rozzo, o @Vince e/ou o @stormy certamente terão outros dados/opinião.

Algumas das condições modeladas pelo GFS 12z na Terceira eram...

- CAPE abaixo de 200 e LI positivo (atmosfera tendencialmente estável);
- Jetstream muito intenso:






- Cisalhamento muito intenso:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...adeira-dezembro-2015.8515/page-17#post-527694

- Humidades relativas a 850 hPa e 700 hPa >95%.

No satélite...

17:10 hora local, tudo calmo:






17:25 hora local, começa a surgir uma célula na ponta este de S. Jorge:






17:40 hora local, a célula está muito desenvolvida. É por esta altura que há indicação de atividade elétrica:






17:55 hora local, pouco tempo antes do relato do tempo severo. O topo da célula está expandido e perdeu algum contraste:






18:10 hora local. A célula, completamente irreconhecível e moribunda, está a norte/nordeste da ilha:






--------------

Temos uma nuvem de trovoada que conseguiu subsistir durante algum tempo numa atmosfera maioritariamente estável e com um forte jet stream por cima. Penso que se está perante um caso de um downburst auxiliado pelo jet:






Fonte

Uma trovoada num ambiente estável certamente criaria ondas de gravidade, podendo isto forçar os ventos na atmosfera alta para a superfície:






Porque até:



> Downburst winds can travel dozens of miles away from the thunderstorm that produced them.



http://www.srh.noaa.gov/abq/?n=prepawaremonsoondownwinddust

A célula de trovoada não deve ter passado a mais de 35/40 kms de Angra. Se foi isto que aconteceu? Não faço a mínima ideia.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (15 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Outro vídeo que fiz, também achei por bem partilhar  tenho ainda mais alguns na minha maquina fotográfica, mas não consigo passar para o pc porque não tenho cabo. Mas um dia hei-de passar, juntamente com as fotos das enormes vagas de ontem e com uma trovoada que fez há algum tempo também.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 22:45)

Orion disse:


> Vou aqui deixar a minha teoria com base nas poucas provas que se tem.



 Obrigado por esta interessantíssima análise. Gostei muito de aprender mais sobre este tipo de fenómeno.


Entretanto parece que o IPMA avança com nova previsão de ventos extremos, rajadas de 130 Km/h para 6ªfeira.



Spoiler: Previsão IPMA 6ª dia 18



Previsão para 6ª feira, 18.dezembro.2015

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste FORTE a MUITO FORTE (50/75 km/h)
com rajadas até 130 km/h, passando a noroeste.
*GRUPO CENTRAL*
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h)
com rajadas até 130 km/h, rodando para noroeste.
*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h)
com rajadas até 100 km/h, rodando para noroeste.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
*GRUPO OCIDENTAL:*
Mar ALTEROSO a TEMPESTUOSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 6 metros, passando a noroeste e
aumentando para 9 metros.
*GRUPO CENTRAL:*
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 5 metros, passando a oeste e
aumentando para 7 metros.
*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO.
Ondas sudoeste de 4 metros, passando a oeste e
aumentando para 7 metros.

Meteorologista: P.Navarro
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA - PORTUGAL

_Atualizado a 15 de dezembro de 2015 às 9:39 UTC_



Este Dezembro vai ficar na memória, apesar de infame sob o aspecto dos prejuízos e perdas pessoais.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Outro vídeo que fiz, também achei por bem partilhar



 ao segundo 24, e trovão ao 33, novamente 9 segundos logo cerca de 3 Km. Este foi mais forte até.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado por esta interessantíssima análise. Gostei muito de aprender mais sobre este tipo de fenómeno.
> 
> 
> Entretanto parece que o IPMA avança com nova previsão de ventos extremos, rajadas de 130 Km/h para 6ªfeira.
> ...


Não sei se faz parte da citação do IPMA, mas no meu iPad aparece uma referencia ao meteorologista :P. Navaro o qual aparece com um smile Lolol como quem diz, este está a curtir milhões com as previsões hahaha... 
Aqueles dois pontos fizeram a diferença lolol


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

lserpa disse:


> Não sei se faz parte da citação do IPMA, mas no meu iPad aparece uma referencia ao meteorologista :P. Navaro o qual aparece com um smile Lolol como quem diz, este está a curtir milhões com as previsões hahaha...
> Aqueles dois pontos fizeram a diferença lolol





Juro que nada acrescentei, o texto do IPMA só foi copiado e colado. É porque não deixaram um espaço entre os dois pontos e a inicial do nome.

Edição: coloquei um espaço, assim já perde o _smile_.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 23:41)

Recomeçou a chover em S.Miguel.

Edição: também chove em Santa Maria, só fraco a moderado.


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Aqui pela Horta, também se pode constatar a queda abrupta da Temperatura do ar




Por sua vez houve um aumento de 20% na humidade.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Podemos também observar o aumento da precipitação.




Em relação ao vento, não superou os 30km/h. Este evento começou um pouco antes das 17z, 16locais .


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2015 às 00:57)

Telejornal RTP Açores (27 minutos e 20 segundos de informação sobre o mau tempo do dia 14 de Dezembro)

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Hazores (16 Dez 2015 às 01:50)

Boa a noite a todos, 
Posso deixar aqui o meu relato, que vai de encontro às hipóteses já aqui levantadas....
Acompanhei praticamente todo o fenómeno, pois foi quando me dirigia para casa do trabalho e como gosto disto e chamou-me atenção a circulação das nuvens fiquei a acompanhar.... A chuva começou a cair mais intensamente por volta das 17h15 e na zona oeste, próxima das 18h foi o seu pico e o vento aumentou a sua velocidade com algumas rajadas que fizeram abanar o carro... ocorreram duas descargas eléctricas sendo a duração entre o relâmpago e o trovão muito curtas, 1-2s no máximo... Ao chegar a casa a ribeira que passa ao lado, quase não tinha capacidade para toda a água, estando mesmo a tocar no cimo nas pontes... Já alguns bons anos que não via a correr desta forma... 
O mais estranho, que agora percebo era o rodar das nuvens, pois pensava que um downburst não ocorria em tão larga escala, isto é numa célula enorme. De salientar que não era um movimento rotacional completo, mas parcial, parecia que as nuvens se desfaziam ao rodar 180 graus... 
Isto foi o que observei, aproximadamente num percurso de 15Km, fazendo paragens pelo caminho...


----------



## mcpa (16 Dez 2015 às 02:30)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa, chuva por vezes forte tocada a vento e trovoada frequente. Há bastante tempo que não trovejava assim.
> 
> Em Ponta Delgada, desde a manhã que cai chuva por vezes forte e faz trovoada, que tem sido por vezes forte. Caíram alguns aguaceiros torrenciais, pelo menos na zona da universidade e ouviram-se alguns trovões bem estrondosos.



Pelas 14h30 mais ou menos foi cada trovão que os vidros na universidade estremeciam todos!!!


----------



## Manecas (16 Dez 2015 às 10:51)

Bom dia pessoal,
Durante estes dias tenho estado a acompanhar tudo através aqui do site, e por aqui, no Topo (Ilha de São Jorge) as coisas também apertaram, teve feio de vento, chuva, trovoada e muita maresia.
Sobre o fenómeno que ontem passou na Ilha Terceira, tenho a registar que algo muito similar também aconteceu por estes lados, por volta das 17h00 do nada, começou a chover torrencialmente, vento que parecia que nos virava os carros e muito frio! Mas tanto apareceu como desapareceu, falo num espaço temporal de 15 minutos máximo... Terá sido o mesmo evento que depois passou na Terceira?!?! Talvez...

Preciso urgentemente de adquirir uma estação para começar a postar dados sobre esta ponta da Ilha, uma vez que não acredito muito nos dados do aeroporto, pois devido à sua localização, os dados não são tão "fiáveis", digo eu... Alguém sabe onde posso ver algumas??

Bons acompanhamentos a todos


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Manecas disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> Durante estes dias tenho estado a acompanhar tudo através aqui do site, e por aqui, no Topo (Ilha de São Jorge) as coisas também apertaram, teve feio de vento, chuva, trovoada e muita maresia.
> Sobre o fenómeno que ontem passou na Ilha Terceira, tenho a registar que algo muito similar também aconteceu por estes lados, por volta das 17h00 do nada, começou a chover torrencialmente, vento que parecia que nos virava os carros e muito frio! Mas tanto apareceu como desapareceu, falo num espaço temporal de 15 minutos máximo... Terá sido o mesmo evento que depois passou na Terceira?!?! Talvez...
> 
> ...



Tópico antigo com muitas mensagens mas lá certamente haverão algumas informações úteis:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-meteorologica-escolha-compra-lojas-duvidas.1440/


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2015 às 14:06)

Dia de verão na Madeira!


----------



## a410ree (16 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

AnDré disse:


> Dia de verão na Madeira!



É verdade ! Bom para ir a praia !


----------



## Hawk (16 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Dia de verão na Madeira!


Não consigo aceder a dados históricos mas julgo que na Costa Norte estejamos perto de máximos absolutos para Dezembro. Ontem ocorreu um incêndio florestal de proporções significativas em São Vicente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 16:34)

Hawk disse:


> Não consigo aceder a dados históricos mas julgo que na Costa Norte estejamos perto de máximos absolutos para Dezembro. Ontem ocorreu um incêndio florestal de proporções significativas em São Vicente.



Só está disponível na página do IPMA a máxima absoluta para Dezembro no Funchal, de 1971 a 2010, 25,9ºC. Já anda lá perto, com os 24,8ºC de ontem, hoje terá sido mais alta pois o valor horário mais elevado foi 24,7ºC. Na previsão automática, a máxima para hoje foi posta nos 26ºC.

Os 27ºC da costa norte podem ser efectivamente extremos; ontem ficaram à volta dos 26ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

Extrema secura na ilha da Madeira nas altitudes mais baixas, Novembro e Dezembro até à data:


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Boa tarde, venho reportar a ocorrência de um provável downburst entre o canal Faial Pico. Será interessante amanhã ver no spotazores, creio que o fenómeno ocorreu por volta das 14:30 locais.
Originou-se uma linha de aguaceiro em que imediatamente abaixo, no mar, o vento foi tão forte que até levantou bastante água numa linha horizontal de alguns km.
Tentei procurar dados, mas a estação da Horta não os tinha ainda, a qual também fico bem desviada, na da RHA São Caetano, nota-se alguma alteração, mas nada de extremo.


----------



## Funchalense (16 Dez 2015 às 21:10)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (16 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/
Boas! Aqui está o meu blog, onde coloco as fotos e videos que vou registando. Tenho aqui já alguns registos


----------



## david 6 (16 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

amanhã açores com mais animação, ipma já lançou avisos laranja para o grupo ocidental e central por causa do vento e ondulação e restantes também amarelo para precipitação


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

@lserpa

Os _timelapses_ já estão disponíveis. O mau tempo veio de sudoeste como é possível ver nesta câmara por volta das 14:25 (ativar funcionalidade _timelapse_):

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/29/0

A chuva foi bastante forte como é possível verificar aqui:

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/28/0

Olhando para a imagem do Eumetsat...






... é possível ver que os topos das nuvens são baixos. O CAPE e o LI favoráveis a convecção, no GFS, estavam a noroeste. Parece-me que a célula estava a ser alimentada por forças convectivas significativas perto da superfície mas a estabilidade da atmosfera acima não a deixava crescer e tal panela de pressão, contia e aumentava a intensidade.

A imagem não é a melhor mas no canto superior esquerdo é possível ver um topo da nuvem. Não só é relativamente baixo como parece ter algum achatamento:


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

Bem, amanhã começa a nova carga! Creio que para sexta o aviso para ocidental e central será vermelho relativos à rajada!


----------



## faroeste (17 Dez 2015 às 00:32)

Aviso Meteorológico
* Aviso Meteorológico 124/2015 *

16, Dezembro de 2015 às 17:33

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:

Uma depressão muito cavada, localizada a norte dos Açores, deverá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo no arquipélago a partir de quinta-feira (17 de Dezembro de 2015) - ver nota no final do comunicado. Nestas condições, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 20UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 20UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Direção de sul.

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 15UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Vento de sul, rodando para sudoeste (rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h).

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 15UTC de 17-12-2015

Direção de sul (rajadas até 100 km/h).

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 15UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Direção de sul, rodando para sudoeste (vento com velocidade média entre 65 e 74 km/h).

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 18UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Ondas de sudoeste 6 a 7 metros.

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 18UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Direção de sudoeste (vento com velocidade média entre 75 a 87 km/h)

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 03UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Direção de sul, rodando para sudoeste (rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h).

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 18UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 00UTC de 18-12-2015

Ondas de sudoeste de 8 a 9 metros.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 18UTC de 17-12-2015

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 03UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 18UTC de 17-12-2015

Direção de sul, rodando para sudoeste ( vento médio entre 65 a 74 km/h).

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 06UTC de 2015-12-17 e as 18UTC de 17-12-2015

Ondas de sudoeste de 6 a 7 metros.

NOTA: Para sexta-feira (18 de Dezembro), prevê-se um aumento da altura das ondas e a continuação de vento muito forte. Salienta-se na previsão do estado do tempo para sexta-feira os seguintes parâmetros.

Grupo Ocidental: Ondas sudoeste 10 a 11 metros passando a noroeste. Vento com rajadas até 130 km/h.

Grupo Central: Ondas sudoeste 7 a 9 metros passando a noroeste. Vento com rajadas até 130 km/h.

Grupo Oriental: Ondas sudoeste 6 a 8 metros passando a noroeste. Vento com rajadas até 100 km/h.

Os avisos meteorológicos para o dia 18 de Dezembro serão emitidos no dia 17 de Dezembro.


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

@faroeste,  por curiosidade qual a rajada máxima que registaste nestes dias?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (17 Dez 2015 às 02:04)

http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/2015/12/comunicado-agravamento-do-estado-do_16.html?spref=fb
Penso que sexta-feira será um dia bastante duro, em especial para o grupo ocidental....


----------



## faroeste (17 Dez 2015 às 08:04)

AzoresPower disse:


> @faroeste,  por curiosidade qual a rajada máxima que registaste nestes dias?


Bom dia devido a falta de sol a minha estação deixou de trabalhar. Já mandei vir baterias novas e agora está ligada a uma fonte de alimentação. Vou dar os dados desta. E para o início do ano uma que disponibilize os dados online. Abraço


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2015 às 08:28)

StormRic disse:


> Só está disponível na página do IPMA a máxima absoluta para Dezembro no Funchal, de 1971 a 2010, 25,9ºC. Já anda lá perto, com os 24,8ºC de ontem, hoje terá sido mais alta pois o valor horário mais elevado foi 24,7ºC. Na previsão automática, a máxima para hoje foi posta nos 26ºC.
> 
> Os 27ºC da costa norte podem ser efectivamente extremos; ontem ficaram à volta dos 26ºC.



Numa BD da NOAA depois de 1973 aparecem uns 28ºc em Funchal Santa Catarina (Aeroporto) a 14 Dezembro 1980 e 29ºC a 15 Dezembro 1981
Há ainda 30ºC em 1974 e 1976 mas isso foi nos primeiros dias de Dezembro (dias 2 e 4). Depois disso há um fosso e só aparecem valores de 25º para baixo.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

No Corvo Hoje!!! Fantástico registo da Kathy Rita.
As cascatas levadas a subir devido à força do vento.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 15:46)

Mais uma foto, desta vez da ilha terceira, tirada por Roberto Costa.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Até às 15:00 utc de hoje:

Corvo: *19,5* mm
Flores : *55,4 mm*

Os valores horários estiveram perto dos 10 mm em Flores, às 5h e às 8h (utc).


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2015 às 16:28)

Aproximação da frente fria ao Grupo Ocidental. Depressão declarada com força de furacão:






Acumulados das últimas 48 horas no arquipélago. Ontem de madrugada choveu regularmente mas de forma em geral fraca em S.Miguel; temporariamente forte em Santa Maria:






Já ocorre precipitação na costa nor-nordeste de S. Miguel (Algarvia), interessante possível efeito da direcção do vento.

Actualizando os totais do mês registados em todas as estações:






Fundo cinzento para os registos inferiores aos valores reais, devido a falhas da estação.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Acaba de se abater aqui pelo Faial (feteira) um tremendo Temporal!!!!! acredito plenamente que já virou os 100km/h!! acompanhado de chuva tocada a vento!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Dez 2015 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde

Ontem tivemos ao que parece um dia de intervalo no temporal em que tivemos sol e tudo bastante calmo. Hoje já se levantou novamente o vento e na altura que escrevo o tempo torna-se cada vez mais escuro o que leva a crer que as condições meteorológicas estão se a deteriorar rapidamente ... Há pouco estive perto da Prainha e vi que o mar começava novamente a ficar cavado ... Ainda nota-se que é o princípio da coisa mas o tempo por aqui está a ficar bem agreste especialmente no que ao vento diz respeito ...

Nota - E já agora saudações ao @Manecas e que continue a colocar comentários do que se vai passando por São Jorge já que ainda não temos muita gente por aqui daquela ilha a relatar como vai o tempo por lá ...


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:20)

Neste momento... Vídeos e foros da minha autoria


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

Mais umas fotos


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:27)

É mais um vídeo 
 passa de certeza dos 100 nesta zona!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Dez 2015 às 18:32)

@lserpa  Belos registos ai no Faial ...

A coisa tá bem animada já por ai ...

Será que podemos vir a ter um novo Neptuno na Horta? Para quem não sabe do que falo aqui fica um dos registos mais incríveis alguma vez tirado da forma de uma onda na maior tempestade no século XX nos Açores ... A foto ficou conhecida por Neptuno na Horta devido à forma da onda se parecer incrivelmente com aquela figura mítica ... A foto foi tirada em 15 de Fevereiro de 1986 junto à Baia do Porto Pim por José Henrique Azevedo ...







Sabe-se que em 2014 no mesmo local o fotógrafo amador João Pedro Oliveira conseguiu captar o que ficou conhecida como a mulher do Neptuno na Horta ... Qual será o próximo registo?


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:50)

Não sei, quem sabe  já está  quase de noite, não vai ser desta talvez


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

Registo da minha estação do vento sustentado na minha área (área urbana)


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 18:56)

Está a chover, mas o copo do meu pluviómetro está a ter dificuldades em captar a chuva devido ao vento!! Por incrível que pareça ainda vai a 0,0mm


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 20:09)




----------



## LMCG (17 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

Rajadas de 185 km/h no PE da Serra do Cume... isto está ruim por aqui... estou retido dentro do edifício do parque.


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Essas rajadas não são ao nível do solo certo? 

Caíram umas árvores na reta entre o Modelo e a rotunda de S.  Rafael mas já está resolvido.


----------



## LMCG (17 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Essas rajadas não são ao nível do solo certo?
> 
> Caíram umas árvores na reta entre o Modelo e a rotunda de S.  Rafael mas já está resolvido.



120/130 km/h ao nível do solo.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade e bem roçada a vento!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2015 às 21:13)

Chove moderadamente no Pico e S.Jorge.

Análise das 18h do NHC coloca a primeira frente fria antes do Grupo Central:






Mas para o MetOffice teria já passado no Faial, o que me parece mais de acordo com os registos de precipitação:






Salto de temperatura e diminuição do vento em S.Caetano (Pico), às 18:10:


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> Chove moderadamente no Pico e S.Jorge.
> 
> Análise das 18h do NHC coloca a primeira frente fria antes do Grupo Central:
> 
> ...


Acaba de passar por cá! Corresponde à chuva que mencionei. Agora já não chove


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2015 às 21:38)

lserpa disse:


> Acaba de passar por cá! Corresponde à chuva que mencionei. Agora já não chove



Então o NHC estará mais correcto.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2015 às 21:39)

Onde passará o vento mais forte? Nas ilhas?






Ou ao largo das mesmas?












De qualquer das formas o vento será severo. No G. Oriental, amanhã também será um bom dia para ver a ondulação. As ondas de oeste deverão poupar um pouco as zonas já afetadas especialmente em PDL. No G. Ocidental a ondulação e a respetiva duração será absurdamente castigadora.

O G. Ocidental é o grupo mais tempestuoso dos Açores e tem pouca população. Em teoria os potenciais danos serão muito reduzidos. Ainda assim, a ondulação deverá ser complicada. A Vila do Corvo, Corvo estará muito exposta à ondulação inicial (sudoeste). A ilha também não tem cobertura de árvores. A população deverá experienciar toda a fúria do vento. No G. Central, as fajãs (S. Jorge) não são propriamente um bom local para se estar.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 21:50)

@StormRic esta última imagem, apesar da linha em questão não estar analisada pelo satélite ao contrário das restantes,  temos a percepção de ser uma frente fria. 
Linha junto ao Faial/Pico. 
Logo atrás, designado por z podemos ver uma vasta área de intrusão de ar frio.


----------



## Manecas (17 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

@Wessel1985 Agradeço as tuas saudações e retribuo!! 
Só tenho pena de não ter estação para conseguir colocar dados mais precisos... É definitivamente o meu próximo e urgente investimento, mas a oferta é tanta (pelo que já vi) e toda fora do país, que não sei o que escolher!! 
Neste momento, aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge) a coisa tá ruim a sério!! O vento todo o dia soprou com alguma intensidade, mas nada demais para a época, mas desde à 1h atrás, que piorou e julgo, só de "olhometro" que não fica por aqui, a intensidade está cada vez maior!
Vai soprando de Sudoeste, forte a muito forte, com rajadas diria, bem acima de 100 Km/h, mas sem instrumentos é difícil precisar... Chuva nesta Ponta da Ilha é que por enquanto não preocupa, uns chuviscos, mas nada de grave! Por norma, e julgo que devido à orografia da Ilha, vento sudoeste e oeste, colocam mais chuva da Ponta dos Rosais até +/- à Calheta, como dizem os mais velhos, vai descarregando lá praqueles lados!!
Avizinha-se uma bela noite de borrasca, finalmente chegou o Inverno e parece que se quer pagar bem pelo Inverno que tivemos no Ano passado.
Bons seguimentos a todos e vou tentar ir atualizando com o que por aqui se vai passando!!
Bem hajam!! Saudações Jorgenses...


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

@Manecas hoje por acaso disse o mesmo! "Este ano provavelmente era o pagamento do ano passado"


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

Fazendo uma pequena análise do que se observa agora é o que o GFS prevê, zona mais ocidental do grupo central. 
Podemos concluir que a zona de ar seco em altitude antecipou-se um pouco e progrediu mais para norte, neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento diminui um pouco mais. 
Imagem da HR a 700hpa 




Entretanto esta fase de aberta deverá ser passageira.
 No que ao vento a 10 metros diz respeito, observa-se uma ligeira diminuição do vento sustentado,seguido-se de um aumento acentuado.





Em termos de precipitação deverá seguir mais ou menos o previsto.





A circulação mais rápida deverá atingir o seu pico nesta madrugada com um vento sustentado muito interessante. Agora basta saber qual será o modelo mais correto. Pelo WFR a rajada será próxima dos 120km/h.


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Entretanto, tal como era de esperar, os avisos foram atualizados colocando assim o grupo ocidental em aviso vermelho


----------



## LMCG (17 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

Olhem só o que o vento acabou de fazer... mandou-nos um PT ao chão... o local é  junto ao miradouro OESTE no PE da Serra do Cume ilha Terceira.


Ventos na ordem dos 130km/h junto ao chão, talvez 150km/h no sítio onde estava o transformador.
Parece-me que o que o vento de hoje foi a "estocada final" após uma semana de eventos extremos no PE, inclusive um downburst na Terça-Feira com as rajadas a atingirem os 207 km/h.

Estava a filmar de dentro da carrinha da EDA, não arrisquei sair.


----------



## Hawk (18 Dez 2015 às 00:18)

Entretanto, alguns cargueiros que estavam atracados no porto de Ponta Delgada estão a rumar à costa norte da ilha para se abrigar da forte ondulação de amanhã.

Nos últimos dias notou-se também um forte desvio para sul, mais para as águas da Madeira, das rotas Europa-América do Norte que habitualmente passam em águas açorianas.

Vejo sempre com alguma preocupação os danos no molhes principais dos portos das ilhas, como o recente em Ponta Delgada. Um dano catastrófico destas estruturas teria consequências devastadoras, económicas e mesmo de segurança das cidades que por elas são protegidas. Espero que os nossos governos estejam atentos a estas questões e que as intervenções técnicas sejam feitas quanto antes.


----------



## Hazores (18 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Boa noite, 
Pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, e tal como as previsões apontavam, o vento sustentado aumentou de intensidade e as rajadas também aumentaram a frequência e a sua velocidade....
Por enquanto não chove agora


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 01:05)

O pico da tempestade no central será esta madrugada


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 01:06)

O vento aqui pela Horta voltou novamente em força


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Dez 2015 às 01:25)

Bem, dizer que está um autêntico temporal agora: chuva muito forte e tocada a um vento forte e constante.

EDIT: Via Rápida/Zona Industruial, foto da CMAH

EDIT 2: acalmou a chuva agora.  Mantém - se o vento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 03:19)

Vento médio em S.Miguel nas estações mais elevadas do Fogo e Tronqueira entre os 50 e os 60 Km/h; também forte na encosta sudoeste do Fogo e costa nor-nordeste.

Chuva insignificante, excepto na Terceira na última hora, 4,0 mm.

Das 0h de ontem às 2h de hoje Flores acumulou 60,3 mm; 35,6 mm em São Jorge.

Algarvia em S.Miguel, costa nor-nordeste, surpreendeu com 27,3 mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

Acordei esta noite com muito vento,  tenho pena de não ter uma estação para registar as velocidade da rajada,  mas penso ter estado tão ou mais forte do que não segunda.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/2015/12/proxima-noite-e-madrugada-nos-acores.html
Cumprimentos


----------



## faroeste (18 Dez 2015 às 12:10)

AzoresPower disse:


> Acordei esta noite com muito vento,  tenho pena de não ter uma estação para registar as velocidade da rajada,  mas penso ter estado tão ou mais forte do que não segunda.


Bom dia a minha estação só trabalhou hoje de manhã mas a Rajada máxima de 100.8km/h pelas 8.23


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

Nas Flores, ondas perto de 12 metros:






O período crítico já parece ter passado. Olhando para o vento nas Flores...






... o vento mais forte pode ter passado ao lado, que vai ao encontro de alguns modelos (ICON, Hirlam), a orografia de certa forma protegeu o aeroporto, que faz algum sentido tendo em conta que este se localiza na ponta oeste, ou uma combinação das duas variáveis. Os dados do vento no aeródromo do Corvo não estão disponíveis portanto é-me difícil precisar.


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 12:18)

Horta, rajada máxima 111,7km/h, vento sustentado máximo 75,6km/h, pressão mínima 996,6 hpa


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

Orion disse:


> Nas Flores, ondas perto de 12 metros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje por acaso falei para a Sata Cargas no âmbito de obter informações de um eventual voo para o corvo e a funcionária falava em rajada de 65 nós.


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 13:20)

" Viagem das 17.30 entre o Porto da Horta e o Porto da Madalena
Navio Mestre Simão (17-12-2015) "


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2015 às 14:16)

faroeste disse:


> Bom dia a minha estação só trabalhou hoje de manhã mas a Rajada máxima de 100.8km/h pelas 8.23





lserpa disse:


> Horta, rajada máxima 111,7km/h, vento sustentado máximo 75,6km/h, pressão mínima 996,6 hpa



Portugal - rajadas máximas [km/h]
18/12/2015

Ilha das Flores (29 m) 83 km/h
Horta/Faial (41 m) 98 km/h
Horta (62 m) 112 km/h
Angra do Heroísmo (76 m) 101 km/h
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 78 km/h
Santa Maria (100 m) 91 km/h

Já agora as máximas do dia 14...

Horta (62 m) 133 km/h
Horta/Faial (41 m) 124 km/h
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 117 km/h
Angra do Heroísmo (76 m) 115 km/h
Santa Maria (100 m) 107 km/h
Ilha das Flores (29 m) 74 km/h

WeatherOnline

Pelas imagens de satélite parece-se que será o Grupo Oriental (S.Miguel e Santa Maria) aquele com maior probabilidade de registar valores mais elevados de precipitação, sobretudo a partir do meio desta tarde...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

@Orion, esses quase 12 metros são altura significativa?


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 15:02)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> @Orion, esses quase 12 metros são altura significativa?



Não. A linha azul é a altura significativa. A vermelha é a altura máxima.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Orion disse:


> Não. A linha azul é a altura significativa. A vermelha é a altura máxima.


Então ficou muito aquém do esperado!


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Então ficou muito aquém do esperado!



Penso que os avisos têm em conta a altura máxima das ondas (não obstante o termo utilizado). Lê o aviso:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-oficiais-dezembro-2015.8519/#post-528202

E a previsão:



> Ondas sudoeste 9 a 11 metros, diminuindo para 7 a 8 metros e passando a noroeste à noite.



https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1140253209333009


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2015 às 16:05)

*Mar bravo faz desaparecer farol nas Flores*

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/mar-bravo-faz-desaparecer-farol-nas-flores_49044


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (18 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o tempo está bem mais calmo que há umas horas atrás pelo menos por agora ... Temos tido alguma precipitação fraca mas nada de grande registo e o vento acalmou bastante nas últimas horas ...


----------



## Manecas (18 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

Boas tardes a todos,
Após uma noite de ventania e uma manhã de algum vento, chegou-nos agora a calma! 
Neste momento só se sente uma leve brisa notando-se que essa brisa já nos bate de Oeste / Noroeste...

Deixo-vos aqui uma foto de uma bela célula que passou aqui ao largo agora à pouco:






Aqui vai uma perspectiva do mar neste momento, como podem ver, nada de muito grave para a época em que estamos!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Dez 2015 às 16:42)

Deixo vos aqui umas fotos tiradas hoje no Porto do Varadouro - Ilha do Faial

Autor: José Manuel Garcia











E já agora uma foto também de hoje do Porto da Silveira em Angra do Heroísmo ...

Autor: Gonçalo Simões


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 18:45)

Boa tarde, hoje houve um abrandamento do vento ao final do dia, ainda assim está entre os 20/30 km/h, sigo com céu muito nublado, e aguaceiros. Acumulado das últimas 24 horas 8,4mm. Neste momento a temperatura é de 13.3°C


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 22:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Portugal - rajadas máximas [km/h]
> 18/12/2015



Onde é que se vê as rajadas do próprio dia?


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Foram assim, relativamente modestos, os acumulados deste evento notável pelo vento:






Destaques apenas para o Grupo Ocidental, Flores em especial, e para as ilhas São Jorge e Pico, além da singularidade da estação de Algarvia em S.Miguel

Edição: coluna dos totais substituída pela correcta, acumulado em 45 horas.


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 22:10)

Ogimet.com e no lado esquerdo procuras por ranking meteorológico


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Dez 2015 às 22:49)




----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

AzoresPower disse:


>


Em que zona?


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

Essa foto foi na Atalaia.  Já desde S.  Bento que marcava 7°C


----------



## Azathoth (18 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

Hoje na Madeira esteve um belo dia para uma ida à praia.


----------



## faroeste (19 Dez 2015 às 01:09)

Boa noite. Dados da última hora temperatura 11,7 sensação térmica vento rajada máxima 47 km\h, precipitação 0,6 mm


----------



## LMCG (20 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> 1º imgur.com
> 2º Browse your computer
> 3º Share this image (lado direito)
> 4º BBCode (clicar, copy automático)
> 5º Colar no próprio texto da mensagem.



StormRic obrigado pela ajuda.

Ora aqui fica uma prenda no sapatinho para os colegas do Faial...máximas de vento no PE do Salão na última semana...







44,8 m/s 14-12-15 13:30

Rajada de aproximadamente 160 km/h nas torres o que dá 110 km/h ao nível do solo.

Lembro que o record desta semana nos Açores ocorreu não na Segunda-Feira mas sim aquando do donwburst da passada Terça-Feira em que o vento atingiu os 207 km/h nas torres do PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira.

Abraço,
LMCG


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Dez 2015 às 18:38)

Ainda não bate aquela quinta-feira à tarde...


----------



## Azathoth (21 Dez 2015 às 21:14)

A temperatura baixou hoje bastante na Madeira. 

Alguém tem valores?


----------



## ijv (21 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

Aqui tem o meu site meteocasas
http://meteocasas.com/index.php/registos-de-hoje

Dados desde as 00h


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 21:42)

Azathoth disse:


> A temperatura baixou hoje bastante na Madeira.
> 
> Alguém tem valores?


Tens estas duas estações, relativamente perto uma da outra, mas que diferem bem na temperatura.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFUNCHAL5
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFUNCHAL4


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Precipitação no mês de Dezembro até à data no arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Passagem das extremidades das frentes pelos Açores a deixarem pequenos acumulados:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

Segue assim o mês nos Açores quanto a precipitação:


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

O Governo dos Açores estimou hoje em 15 milhões de euros os danos provocados pelo mau tempo que assolou a semana passada o arquipélago e anunciou apoios para fazer face aos prejuízos.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/governo-dos-acores-estima-em-15-me-danos-do-mau-tempo


----------



## paulaazores1975 (23 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Bom dia a todos. So para avisar que o site Tempo.pt esta a prever novo diluvio para Ponta Delgada, Sao Miguel no dia 25, dia de Natal, 56,7mm para as 24h do dia 25. Aproveito para desejar a todos um feliz natal, boas festas e boas entradas para 2016.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

Bom Dia a todos e a todas ...

Por aqui depois da tempestade temos tido dias calmos no que ao tempo diz respeito tirando o frio a nos lembrar que é Inverno ... 

Aproveito para deixar aqui os meus votos de boas festas aos membros do meteopt.com e desejar muita saúde e paz para o ano que se avizinha ...


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2015 às 16:32)

Votos de um excelente Natal e de um muito próspero 2016 para todos, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## lserpa (24 Dez 2015 às 18:15)

Chuva horizontal aqui pela Horta. Bem puxada a vento... Já agora, bom natal a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento moderado a fresco.

Foram emitidos avisos amarelos relativos a vento (rajada máxima) nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e precipitação pontualmente forte para os Grupos Central e Oriental (Aviso Meteorológico 130/2015 - SRPCBA).

Desejo um Bom Natal a todos com tudo de bom! 

Cumprimentos,
André


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2015 às 22:35)

Bem ... Por aqui temos uma noite de natal com muita chuva de uma forma contínua há já algum tempo ... 

A agua é tanta que não poderia deixar de registar esta situação aqui no fórum ...

Uma excelente noite de natal para todos ...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

Boa noite de Natal a todos!
Venho comunicar a situaçao de mau tempo que tende a verificar-se nas proximas horas, especialmente na Terceira e Sao Miguel (as outras ilhas do grupo central ja foram bastante atingidas por chuva).
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/2015/12/nota-informativa-ultima-hora.html?m=1


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 00:55)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Boa noite de Natal a todos!
> Venho comunicar a situaçao de mau tempo que tende a verificar-se nas proximas horas, especialmente na Terceira e Sao Miguel (as outras ilhas do grupo central ja foram bastante atingidas por chuva).
> http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/2015/12/nota-informativa-ultima-hora.html?m=1


E de que maneira!!!


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2015 às 03:02)

Boa noite, 
Como já fizeram referência aqui no fórum a chuva abundante que caiu pela ilha terceira, já fez das suas, derrocadas e caminhos encerrados....


----------



## faroeste (25 Dez 2015 às 09:18)

Aviso Meteorológico 132/2015
25, Dezembro de 2015 às 07:50
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-25 e as 15UTC de 25-12-2015
TROVOADA
No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-25 e as 15UTC de 25-12-2015
VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima
No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-25 e as 12UTC de 25-12-2015
Direcção de SUDOESTE, rodando para OESTE.
*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***
--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-25 e as 12UTC de 25-12-2015
TROVOADA
No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-25 e as 12UTC de 25-12-2015


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

Bem, aqui pelo Faial foi algo muito power também... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 o vento não chegou a ultrapassar os 90km/h de rajada!! Ontem em vez de consoada, quase que em alguns locais se tornou numa desconsolada!!  @StormRic agora só falta o teu levantamento muito bom hehehe


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 15:21)

A frente deverá ficar parada a este do arquipélago nas próximas horas. Entretanto, há atividade elétrica dispersa:











Infelizmente, o frio até ao final do ano não deverá ser tão intenso como já foi previsto. Resta esperar mas parece que em 2015 não haverá neve.


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 15:48)

O vento por cá já virou os 100


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 16:23)

O IPMA esqueceu-se dos avisos para o vento, a última atualização mostra uma rajada de 101 km/h equivale ao patamar inferior do aviso laranja. O vento sustentado também anda a rondar as proximidades do aviso amarelo... Isto não está para brincadeiras!!


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

Vento médio nos 64,8km/h a apenas 0,2km/h do aviso amarelo. A rajada máxima registada já vai nos 104,5km/h, o que traduz-se a um aviso laranja.


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2015 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,
depois de uma noite muito chuvosa, obrigando alguns trabalhadores a passarem a sua consoada a limparem caminhos, vento e frio já chegaram pela zona oeste da ilha...


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2015 às 18:29)

Parece que as árvores não querem "morrer de pé"....


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 19:25)

vento na praia do Almoxarife, vê-se ao longe a água projetada para cima de uma cascata. 
Entretanto acabo de vir da quinta e caiu lá 3 árvores que têm  +/- 10/15 metros.


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

Sigo com 7°C a caminho de Santa Bárbara,  não vou subir a serra mas lá em cima deve estar nos 3 graus ou perto disso. 

Sensação térmica está brutalmente baixa devido ao vento -  _windchill_


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (25 Dez 2015 às 20:48)

Boa noite!
Aqui por São Miguel, chuva muito abundante... um típico dia de inverno.
Chuva tendencialmente contínua, por vezes mais forte, há mais de uma hora.
Se continuar, efeitos indesejáveis serão possíveis. Atenção zona central e leste da ilha na próxima noite e madrugada; Santa Maria também poderá ter bastante chuva, a meu ver.
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/2015/12/comunicado-sobre-acumulados-de.html


----------



## sandgrain (25 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

Nas últimas horas houve pelo menos duas estações da ilha de São Miguel (Sete Cidades e Caldeira velha) que registaram aproximadamente 40mm em duas horas e ultrapassaram claramente este valor no acumulado a 6 horas.


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 21:38)

Por aqui, o vento continua com rajadas próximas dos 100km/h. A chuva já não marca presença desde o fim da tarde.


----------



## Hazores (25 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Boa noite, 

os estragos já se fazem sentir na ilha de S. Miguel 
http://www.azores.gov.pt/GaCS/Notic...nta+Bárbara+e+Caldeiras+na+Ribeira+Grande.htm


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Friiiioooo...


----------



## lserpa (25 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

AzoresPower disse:


> Friiiioooo...


Altitude?


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Não sei ao certo,  foi na igreja de Sta. Bárbara. 

Ao nível do mar está 7°C.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

*Açores: 20 carros arrastados em enxurrada na Ribeira Grande*:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=804714


----------



## fablept (25 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Ribeira Grande - Ilha São Miguel

Fonte
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/20-carros-arrastados-em-enxurrada-na-ribeira-grande

Thanks Gerofil.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 03:39)

Acumulados em S.Miguel atingiram mais de 100 mm em 24 horas em pelo menos uma estação, mas foram sobretudo os acumulados em períodos curtos de apenas 1 a 6 horas que causaram as enxurradas:











Os registos mais extremos em períodos curtos foram os seguintes:

1 hora:

*30,7 mm - Pico (aeródromo) dia 24, 20:00
28,7 mm - Angra, dia 24, 22:00
25,8 mm - Algarvia, 25, 19:00
24,9 mm - Lameiro, 25, 19:00
24,3 mm - Sete Cidades, 25, 17:00
23,8 mm - Horta, 24, 20:00
23,2 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 25, 23:00
20,5 mm - Horta, 24, 19:00*
20,3 mm - Caldeira Velha, 25, 19:00


2 horas:

*44,3 mm - Horta, 24, 20:00
42,5 mm - Lameiro, 25, 20:00
42,1 mm - Pico (aeródromo), 24, 20:00
41,5 mm - Angra, 24, 23:00*
40,8 mm - Sete Cidades, 25, 17:00
40,0 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 25, 24:00


3 horas:

*50,3 mm - Pico (aeródromo), 24, 21:00
50,0 mm - Horta, 24, 21:00
49,0 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 25, 24:00
48,3 mm - Lameiro, 25, 20:00*
45,4 mm - Angra, 24, 24:00
44,8 mm - Sete Cidades, 25, 18:00


4 horas:

*61,4 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 26, 2:00
57,5 mm - Lameiro, 25, 20:00
55,0 mm - Pico (aeródromo), 24, 22:00
53,0 mm - Horta, 24, 22:00*
49,4 mm - Sete Cidades, 25, 19:00
48,6 mm - Angra, 24, 24:00


5 horas

*76,7 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 25, 24:00
67,9 mm - Lameiro, 25, 20:00*
57,8 mm - Pico (aeródromo), 24, 23:00


6 horas

*85,5 mm - Espigão da Ponte, 26, 1:00
73,0 mm - Lameiro, 25, 21:00*

Espigão da Ponte é no maciço da Tronqueira, é mais normal atingir os valores do critério de aviso vermelho, mas Lameiro, na encosta baixa a norte do Fogo, é muito raro ultrapassar o mínimo para aviso vermelho em apenas 5 horas, estando já próximo às 4 horas. Assim se explicam as enxurradas na Ribeira Grande. O registo de Salto do Cabrito é normal ser superior ao de Lameiro, mas infelizmente o pluviómetro está avariado ou entupido há semanas, ter-se-á excedido os acumulados registados nas outras estações da ilha.

Os 100 mm só precisaram de menos de 8 horas para ser atingidos em Espigão da Ponte, entre as 19:00 de ontem e as 3:00 de hoje, *101,6 mm*.

As estações em que ocorreram as intensidades máximas, medidas através dos acumulados em 10 minutos, foram:

*8,8 mm/10 min.* - Salto do Fojo, 18:10 - 18:20
*7,6 mm* - Algarvia, 18:10 - 18:20
*6,3 mm *- Sete Cidades, 16:00; Lameiro, 18:10 - 18:20
*6,2 mm* - Espigão da Ponte, 19:30 - 19:40
*6,0 mm* - Caldeira Velha, 19:00 - 19:10

Em 60 minutos, Lameiro registou *27,8 mm* entre as 18:10 e as 19:10; Caldeira Velha *26,6 mm* das 18:30 às 19:30. Foram estas as maiores intensidades sustentadas ao longo de 60 minutos e são precisamente as duas estações na encosta nor-noroeste do Fogo, vertendo as águas para a Ribeira Grande. Falta aqui o registo, sublinho novamente, da estação mais estrategicamente colocada para registar este evento, Salto do Cabrito, a qual fica situada entre aquelas duas.

No entanto, estes valores em 60 minutos por si só não seriam suficientes para a enxurrada, há que contar com o acumulado anterior, durante a manhã já tinha chovido abundantemente, e ainda com todo o histórico deste mês de Dezembro extremamente chuvoso, ultrapassando-se já os 450 mm em várias estações de S.Miguel, Lameiro situando-se em cerca de 400 mm.

Exemplo de valores médios normais para Dezembro que constam nas Normais 1931-60, apenas para uma mera indicação:

Sete Cidades: 195,5 mm ( valor presente >350 mm)
Furnas: 196,0 mm (v.p. >270 mm)

Análise das 12h, 18h e 24h de dia 25:
















O centro depressionário passou praticamente sobre S.Miguel.



Spoiler: Notícia Diário Digital dia 25, 22:23



ONTEM às 22:23

0

*Açores: 20 carros arrastados em enxurrada na Ribeira Grande*







*A chuva intensa que hoje caiu no concelho da Ribeira Grande, ilha de São Miguel, Açores, provocou uma enxurrada que arrastou cerca de 20 carros na freguesia de Santa Bárbara, disse à agência Lusa o presidente da câmara local. *
"Devido à chuva forte, houve uma enxurrada na rua do Biscoito que arrastou cerca de 20 carros, mas só há danos materiais", afirmou Alexandre Gaudêncio, explicando que a via é inclinada e no momento da chuva intensa, pelas 17:00 (18:00 em Lisboa), estavam muitos carros estacionados por ser dia de Natal.

Alexandre Gaudêncio referiu que a limpeza da via já está em curso pelo Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil, com o apoio de equipamento do Governo Regional.

"Temos várias equipas mobilizadas, incluindo das juntas de freguesia, e também maquinaria da Secretaria Regional do Turismo e Transportes", adiantou.

Segundo o autarca, a "enxurrada deveu-se ao facto de o solo já não conseguir absorver água, dada a pluviosidade intensa que se tem registado nas últimas semanas", referindo ter havido, ainda, na freguesia da Ribeirinha uma "pequena derrocada".

O Governo Regional dos Açores fez saber que os secretários regionais do Turismo e Transportes, Vítor Fraga, e da Agricultura e Ambiente, Luís Viveiros, "estão no local a acompanhar os efeitos das enxurradas na freguesia de Santa Bárbara".

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera colocou sob aviso amarelo o grupo oriental do arquipélago dos Açores (ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria) devido à previsão de chuva até às 07:00 de sábado (hora de Lisboa).

O mesmo aviso foi emitido para o grupo central (Graciosa, Faial, Terceira, Pico e São Jorge) até às 24:00 de hoje.

O aviso amarelo é o segundo menos grave de uma escala de quatro e representa uma situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

Diário Digital com Lusa


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 10:45)

Está excelente @StormRic dá para ter bem a noção do quão extremo foi este evento.


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 15:42)

A montanha do Pico acumulou muitíssima neve!! Tenho estado a tentar tirar uma foto, mas tem estado com muitas nuvens pela frente. Tem acumulado visível de indo me encontro desde os 1300/1400 metros, o manto é muito espesso!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2015 às 16:50)

O Pico vai continuar a acumular muita neve nos próximos dias!

http://freemeteo.com.pt/tempo/piqui...=6618991&language=portuguese&country=portugal

A questão será até onde baixará a cota! 
O que está de aborrecimento aqui no Continente... sobra de expectativa aí nos Açores.

Bom seguimento Açorianos!


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

agora sim consegui tirar uma fotografia melhor


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Na madrugada deve ter havido neve a cotas muito mais baixas:






Ainda há esperança, muito ténue, para neve a cotas baixas:


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 18:16)

Foto original de João Nunes.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

Hoje na Madeira esteve todo o dia muita neblina tipo tempo de leste e vento onde não se conseguia ver a linha do horizontal do mar. À coisa de 30 minutos começou uma trovoada, chuva forte e granizo!. Vinha na via rápida e parecia-me pedras e cair no carro. Não consegui perceber bem o tamanho mas deviam ser no mínimo do tamanho de berlindes. Ainda pensei que podiam partir o vidro do carro.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2015 às 19:08)

Pela webcam do Funchal já vi 2 relâmpagos.

Nota-se também é o mar bastante agitado. Boas ondas a embaterem nos pontões.


----------



## racevw (26 Dez 2015 às 19:38)

Azathoth disse:


> Hoje na Madeira esteve todo o dia muita neblina tipo tempo de leste e vento onde não se conseguia ver a linha do horizontal do mar. À coisa de 30 minutos começou uma trovoada, chuva forte e granizo!. Vinha na via rápida e parecia-me pedras e cair no carro. Não consegui perceber bem o tamanho mas deviam ser no mínimo do tamanho de berlindes. Ainda pensei que podiam partir o vidro do carro.


Eu confirmo. Tempo de leste todo o dia, de repente grande actividade eléctrica e logo a seguir um vendaval de vento, chuva e até.. granizo - como comprova a foto tirada na zona do Lido (zona turística do Funchal).

Sigo agora com 16°C e tudo calmo na zona do Fórum Madeira.

©Gonçalo Camacho


----------



## a410ree (26 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Já houve uma rajada de *123km/h* no *Chão do Arieiro *
Agora acalmou a chuva e o vento, e de facto foi uma coisa bem rapida !


----------



## AJJ (26 Dez 2015 às 20:00)

Em são roque chove e muito bem as levadas ja não se distinguem da estrada com a carga de agua.


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 20:17)

Pessoal da Madeira, é uma frente fria, a mesma que ontem passou cá pelos Açores e provocou estragos em algumas localidades, a qual está associada a uma depressão a SE dos Açores ou a NW da Madeira. Muito provavelmente virá mais água e forte! Está em aproximação uma área de forte convergência, estejam atentos e vão dando novidades.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

Muita poeira na Madeira?











---

Numa outra nota, o portal weatheronline agora tem alguns parâmetros (muito mais do que a média nos modelos disponibilizados) do NCMRWF indiano e do BRAMS brasileiro, estando incluído o Atlântico Norte (Açores e a Madeira). Não tenho grandes informações acerca da eficácia dos dois modelos mas pelo menos dá para elaborar algumas previsões paralelas (especialmente no que concerne ao modelo indiano).


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 20:43)

Aqui na Horta agora


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2015 às 20:44)

Hoje notava-se, efectivamente, alguma poeira no ar durante o dia. Como já foi dito, não era possível visualizar a linha de horizonte sobre o mar. Cenário típico de "tempo de leste" mas não tão quente.

Entretanto, o mau tempo vez já divergir 6 voos no Aeroporto da Madeira. Neste momento, outros tentam a sua sorte. Um EasyJet vindo de Bristol acabou de "borregar".


----------



## AJJ (26 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

E começam os estragos..

http://funchalnoticias.net/2015/12/26/mais-fotos-dos-estragos-causados-pelo-mau-tempo/


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 21:05)

Hawk disse:


> Hoje notava-se, efectivamente, alguma poeira no ar durante o dia. Como já foi dito, não era possível visualizar a linha de horizonte sobre o mar.


Confirmado! Muita poeira sobre a Madeira.




Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/...a_1_02.2015360.aqua.1km&vectors=coast+borders


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Neste momento, a zona de convergência da depressão está na zona Oeste da Madeira, deverá avançar e atravessar a ilha. Não sei se a orografia actuará como bloqueio, ou como catapulta! Agora é convosco colegas da Madeira. Como está isso por aí? A área mais forte da convergência está mais a norte no mar e não atingirá a ilha.


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

A convergência parece estar menos definida! Provavelmente a ilha está a atuar como bloqueio.




Alguém na área com dados concretos?


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

lserpa disse:


> A convergência parece estar menos definida! Provavelmente a ilha está a aturar como bloqueio.
> 
> Alguém na área com dados concretos?



A reportar do Funchal, a 280m de altitude. Neste momento um aguaceiro fraco e vento de sudoeste também fraco. Não aparenta que haverá grandes alterações nas próximas horas. O pico máximo deste evento terá sido mesmo por volta das 18h30/19h00 onde 30 minutos de chuva forte foram suficientes para provocar pequenos problemas na baixa do Funchal,

No aeroporto, o movimento começa a voltar ao normal (o vento ainda sopra com alguma intensidade mas segundo o último METAR, alinhado com a pista 23, o que deverá estar a facilitar as operações. Ainda assim, o EasyJet que falava há pouco acavou por divergir para Canárias. Outros estão neste momento no Porto Santo e outros voltaram mesmo para Lisboa.


----------



## ijv (26 Dez 2015 às 22:27)

http://meteocasas.com/index.php/registos-de-hoje
Aqui tem os dados da estacao meteocasas


----------



## AJJ (26 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/558570-chuva-intensa-provoca-constrangimentos-no-funchal

Mais algumas fotos .


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

lserpa disse:


> agora sim consegui tirar uma fotografia melhor







Orion disse:


> Na madrugada deve ter havido neve a cotas muito mais baixas:



Precisamente naquele mínimo de temperatura em S.Caetano houve 0,6 mm de precipitação. A estação situa-se a 730 m de altitude, deve ter caído neve, se não logo ali um pouco mais acima, talvez a partir dos 1000 m.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

AJJ disse:


> Em são roque chove e muito bem as levadas ja não se distinguem da estrada com a carga de agua.





AJJ disse:


> E começam os estragos..
> 
> http://funchalnoticias.net/2015/12/26/mais-fotos-dos-estragos-causados-pelo-mau-tempo/





Hawk disse:


> A reportar do Funchal, a 280m de altitude. Neste momento um aguaceiro fraco e vento de sudoeste também fraco. Não aparenta que haverá grandes alterações nas próximas horas. O pico máximo deste evento terá sido mesmo por volta das 18h30/19h00 onde 30 minutos de chuva forte foram suficientes para provocar pequenos problemas na baixa do Funchal,





AJJ disse:


> http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/558570-chuva-intensa-provoca-constrangimentos-no-funchal
> 
> Mais algumas fotos .





Estragos por causa da chuva? Talvez pelo vento, mas pelos acumulados só mesmo por incúria e falta de limpeza dos sistemas de escoamento urbano.












E tiveram aviso para proceder antecipadamente às limpezas e protecção de estruturas sensíveis como a árvore de natal. Deviam estar muito mal cravadas as escoras, para terem cedido com o amolecimento do terreno por 10 mm de água depois de uma seca de meses.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

Nas WU também nada se detecta de especial quanto a precipitação na zona do Funchal:






É incompreensível como é que 10mm de chuva deixam as ruas neste estado; a última chuva tinha ocorrido no dia 13, fraca.











Fonte: http://dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/558570-chuva-intensa-provoca-constrangimentos-no-funchal


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> Nas WU também nada se detecta de especial quanto a precipitação na zona do Funchal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Só se esses 10mm cairam em 5 ou 10 minutos...


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

O Funchal tem problemas graves de drenagem. Não só por alguma incúria provocada pelo tempo excessivo de seca e a época festiva em que nos encontramos, mas também porque parte do sistema de escoamento de águas pluviais ainda se encontra danificado (leia-se entupido) desde Fevereiro de 2010.

Ainda assim a sensação com que fico no percurso que fiz de carro a cotas intermédias no Funchal por volta das 19h é que choveu bastante mais que 10mm...


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

O registo da estação de Sitio do Salao, S. Roque, Funchal tem no entanto um valor em 5 minutos muito interessante: *9,4 mm entre as 18:40 e as 18:45*

*



*

Apesar disso este valor equivale a despejar um balde de água por metro quadrado ao longo de 5 minutos, e depois parar logo. Como é que a água não vai logo para os sumidouros e sargetas? As ruas devem ter um perfil muito mal  concebido.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Hawk disse:


> O Funchal tem problemas graves de drenagem. Não só por alguma incúria provocada pelo tempo excessivo de seca e a época festiva em que nos encontramos, mas também porque parte do sistema de escoamento de águas pluviais ainda se encontra danificado (leia-se entupido) desde Fevereiro de 2010.
> 
> Ainda assim a sensação com que fico no percurso que fiz de carro a cotas intermédias no Funchal por volta das 19h é que choveu bastante mais que 10mm...



Mas não há quaisquer estações a indicar a possibilidade de valores muito maiores que 10 mm, seja a que cotas for. Além disso como é que uma única e curtíssima chuvada a média altitude de pouco mais de uma dezena de milímetros consegue ainda chegar cá abaixo ao Funchal sem ser desviada pelo caminho para o sistema de escoamento?

Vai ser interessante quando caírem 50 mm ou mais...


----------



## lserpa (26 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

Mais uma, desta vez tirada por Luís Azevedo


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2015 às 23:47)

StormRic disse:


> Mas não há quaisquer estações a indicar a possibilidade de valores muito maiores que 10 mm, seja a que cotas for. Além disso como é que uma única e curtíssima chuvada a média altitude de pouco mais de uma dezena de milímetros consegue ainda chegar cá abaixo ao Funchal sem ser desviada pelo caminho para o sistema de escoamento?
> 
> Vai ser interessante quando caírem 50 mm ou mais...



Sim, não duvido dos valores das estações. Este vídeo é deste fim de tarde na baixa do Funchal:


Na zona onde me encontrava, a cotas intermédias, apanhei cerca de 25-30 minutos desta intensidade. Tão depressa começou como acabou. Não duvido dos 10 mm, mas embora não chovesse há muito tempo, o Funchal já levou com 10 mm sem este tipo de problema. Empiricamente, por aquilo que escorria pelas ruas, pareceu-me mais de 10 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

Tirada, hoje, por Pedro Madruga


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 00:02)

Hawk disse:


> Empiricamente, por aquilo que escorria pelas ruas, pareceu-me mais de 10 mm.



 essa é a observação que diz tudo! Precisamente, não devia haver tanta água a escorrer pelas ruas, mas sim pelos sistemas de escoamento. Número de captações, sargetas, sumidouros, etc, insuficiente ou entupidos! Certamente que não se viu quaisquer tampas de esgotos pluviais a saltarem ou água a brotar para fora das ribeiras, valas, etc, por que aí sim eu acreditaria em precipitação excessiva, acreditaria que podia ter chegado à vintena de milímetros em menos de uma hora.


----------



## AJJ (27 Dez 2015 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Mas não há quaisquer estações a indicar a possibilidade de valores muito maiores que 10 mm, seja a que cotas for. Além disso como é que uma única e curtíssima chuvada a média altitude de pouco mais de uma dezena de milímetros consegue ainda chegar cá abaixo ao Funchal sem ser desviada pelo caminho para o sistema de escoamento?
> 
> Vai ser interessante quando caírem 50 mm ou mais...



Quando cair 50 mm vai carros e pessoas por aí abaixo.


----------



## AJJ (27 Dez 2015 às 00:05)

StormRic disse:


> Estragos por causa da chuva? Talvez pelo vento, mas pelos acumulados só mesmo por incúria e falta de limpeza dos sistemas de escoamento urbano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E assim, por interesses superiores, nunca foi feito um desassoreamento correcto das ribeiras.

O matagal das serras fica ao abandono porque não ha fundos para limpar nem ninguém se levanta para limpar.

Os esgotos acumulam detritos basta uma chuvinha mais forte que vem tudo ao de cima.


----------



## Hawk (27 Dez 2015 às 00:13)

StormRic disse:


> essa é a observação que diz tudo! Precisamente, não devia haver tanta água a escorrer pelas ruas, mas sim pelos sistemas de escoamento. Número de captações, sargetas, sumidouros, etc, insuficiente ou entupidos! Certamente que não se viu quaisquer tampas de esgotos pluviais a saltarem ou água a brotar para fora das ribeiras, valas, etc, por que aí sim eu acreditaria em precipitação excessiva, acreditaria que podia ter chegado à vintena de milímetros em menos de uma hora.



Sim, reafirmo que o sistema de drenagem do Funchal tem problemas graves de escoamento. É um pouco como acontece na baixa de Lisboa em episódios de chuva mais intensa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 06:23)

Hawk disse:


> É um pouco como acontece na baixa de Lisboa em episódios de chuva mais intensa.



Lisboa é pior, seguramente!


----------



## Azathoth (27 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Hawk disse:


> Sim, não duvido dos valores das estações. Este vídeo é deste fim de tarde na baixa do Funchal:
> 
> 
> Na zona onde me encontrava, a cotas intermédias, apanhei cerca de 25-30 minutos desta intensidade. Tão depressa começou como acabou. Não duvido dos 10 mm, mas embora não chovesse há muito tempo, o Funchal já levou com 10 mm sem este tipo de problema. Empiricamente, por aquilo que escorria pelas ruas, pareceu-me mais de 10 mm.



Pois, a chuva foi bastante forte. Só para terem uma ideia, como já descrevi quando deu essa chuva vinha na via rápida, entrei na zona da Boa Nova e sai na saída do Pilar em Santo António que é um percurso que normalmente se faz em quê? 5 minutos? Entrei nessa zona e começar a dar uns chuviscos. Antes disso, o dia todo nunca choveu. Entrei depois no túnel antes da saída do Campo da Barca e quando saí já vinha a dar uma chuva forte. Continuei e depois entrei no túnel antes dos Viveiros onde já vinha a chuver bem. Depois saio do túnel a seguir à saída dos Viveiros, antes de Santo António foi quando a chuva era fortíssima, começou a cair o granizo e o os carros começaram a abrandar pois não se conseguia ver nada apesar dos limpa pára-brisas no máximo. Fui para a faixa da direita e depois o tipo da frente abrandou tanto que tive de andar em primeira velocidade numa zona que se faz normalmente a 80/100 km/h. Foi seguir os farois vermelhos do da frente e apontar o carro para lá lol. Saio da via rápida vejo um grande percurso de água pela estrada abaixo. Quando dá chuva mais forte é normal isso acontecer. Tem umas adufas para escoamento mas o problema é que a água começa a acumular e a ganhar velocidade por ali abaixo e de pouco serve. Depois lá em baixo, na Baixa do Funchal é que leva com a água toda.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 04:41)

Azathoth disse:


> Saio da via rápida vejo um grande percurso de água pela estrada abaixo. Quando dá chuva mais forte é normal isso acontecer. Tem umas adufas para escoamento mas o problema é que a água começa a acumular e a ganhar velocidade por ali abaixo e de pouco serve. Depois lá em baixo, na Baixa do Funchal é que leva com a água toda.



O perfil e inclinação dos pavimentos foi mal concebido, está visto.


----------



## faroeste (28 Dez 2015 às 09:35)

Bom dia mais animação 
Aviso Meteorológico 137/2015
28, Dezembro de 2015 às 07:17
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 03UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 15UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de sudoeste a rodar para oeste.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 15UTC de 2015-12-28 e as 12UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de sudoeste.

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 16UTC de 2015-12-28 e as 03UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de sudoeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-12-28 e as 00UTC de 30-12-2015

Ondas de oeste.

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 22UTC de 2015-12-28 e as 18UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de sudoeste a rodar para oeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 06UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 00UTC de 30-12-2015

Ondas do quadrante oeste.


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2015 às 09:41)

faroeste disse:


> Bom dia mais animação
> Aviso Meteorológico 137/2015
> 28, Dezembro de 2015 às 07:17
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso:
> ...


 Sim, vamos ter mais animação, apenas não concordo no nível amarelo no que diz respeito às rajadas do central! Vou acreditar que é um pré aviso...


----------



## faroeste (28 Dez 2015 às 10:13)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, vamos ter mais animação, apenas não concordo no nível amarelo no que diz respeito às rajadas do central! Vou acreditar que é um pré aviso...


Claramente será laranja tendo em conta os vários modelos


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2015 às 10:17)

faroeste disse:


> Claramente será laranja tendo em conta os vários modelos


Já tive a por os olhos nos avisos, e na previsão, realmente enquadra-se no dia de hoje e madrugada de terça, a partir da próxima madrugada há condições para aviso laranja relativamente a rajadas... A saída das 0600UTC quer do GFS, quer do WFR, reduziram a velocidade sustenta e a rajada face ao anteriormente previsto.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Boa Tarde

Dizer que neste momento por aqui tudo calmo no que ao vento e à chuva diz respeito ... Nota para alguns aguaceiros ocasionais na noite de ontem mas nada de muito relevante tendo em conta as últimas semanas ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2015 às 16:02)

Fiz um pequeno registo da velocidade do vento a 250 metros de altitude sensivelmente, o vento já sopra forte vindo de SW. 
Momentos depois de fazer o vídeo, registei uma rajada de quase 100km/h.
 podem verificar que raramente o vento baixa dos 60km/h. 
Registo da rajada:


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2015 às 17:07)

O grupo Ocidental vai ser (mais) afetado por uma ciclogénese explosiva:











-----











Formar-se-á um fluxo pronunciado contendo uma quantidade moderada a elevada de água precipitável:






No satélite (16:30 UTC) a mancha nebulosa é muito irregular:











E tende a estar mais presente nos locais onde há mais forças convectivas (perto da depressão) e onde há mais saturação a 700 hPa:






A chuva mais severa deverá passar ao lado:


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2015 às 18:57)

Foto tirada Sábado pelo Comandante da TAP Ricardo Cabrito numa passagem pelos Açores a caminho de Nova Iorque.


----------



## lserpa (28 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

Vídeo das 20:30 no mesmo spot desta tarde! Tirem as vossas conclusões lolol 
Desculpa a câmera não apontar por vezes para o anemómetro.... Mas é que mal conseguia manter-me de pé, tive que me abraçar ao monóculo panorâmico só miradouro... Estou curioso para os dados das eólica. Este spot definitivamente amplifica o vento... Afunila exatamente nesta zona!! Damm


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Algumas considerações acerca da frente fria associada à depressão. A pouca precipitação é uma característica deste evento. Porque em termos convectivos há algumas variáveis extremamente fortes:






O LI será positivo e o CAPE geralmente reduzido, inviabilizando por isso fenómenos convectivos mais sérios. As correntes verticais terão contudo, valores rotacionais (helicidade) correspondentes à ocorrência de tornados/tempestades severas (>150; improvável que vá ocorrer), algo que deverá persistir durante algumas horas (mais aqui e aqui):






Mas o LI positivo não impede chuva forte se as condições foram favoráveis a tal (ex: atmosfera muito saturada). O que me leva às próximas considerações.

A frente deverá mover-se com alguma velocidade:











A frente poderá gerar aguaceiros que aparentarão ser muitos fortes devido ao vento. Mas boa parte deles será de chuva fraca a moderada, algo mais frequente à medida que a frente se move para este. A humidade vai brutalmente diminuir em altitude, havendo a 700 hPa uma pequena faixa...






... e a 500 hPa uma humidade relativa baixíssima:






Contudo, e tendo a conta a saturação do ar a 850 hPa e a 700 hPa (em menor extensão), bem como o valor da água precipitável a 850 hPa (no máximo de 1.5 polegadas ou 38 milímetros, indicam-me que é possível haver aguaceiros pontualmente fortes. A saturação mais abrangente do ar a 850 hPa também aponta para a ocorrência de chuva estratiforme persistente motivada pela convecção nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera.

O pós-frontal deverá trazer também chuva miúda, dependendo das distribuição da humidade (e que não tem muita relevância eu abordar isto). Já em relação ao frio, o cenário continua muito incerto:


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Foto tirada Sábado pelo Comandante da TAP Ricardo Cabrito numa passagem pelos Açores a caminho de Nova Iorque.


Fantástica! Estava tão fascinado a olhar para o Pico nevado que só minutos depois é que me apercebi que está lá um avião mais em baixo!  Ia aterrar na Horta, não?


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Dez 2015 às 01:55)

Lserpa,  143 km/h,  acho que o aviso deveria ser laranja...


----------



## lserpa (29 Dez 2015 às 02:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Lserpa,  143 km/h,  acho que o aviso deveria ser laranja...


Aquele sítio é especial, o vento afunila ali e é obrigado a acelerar, mas isso já seria vermelho. No vídeo estou entre os 250/300metros de altitude, o que também influencia os registos altos! Foi uma experiência calculada.


----------



## faroeste (29 Dez 2015 às 10:27)

Aviso Meteorológico 138/2015
29, Dezembro de 2015 às 07:41
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 18UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Oeste.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 06UTC de 30-12-2015

Ondas de Oeste, passando a Noroeste.

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 15UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Oeste.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 15UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 00UTC de 30-12-2015

Direcção de Oeste.

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 21UTC de 29-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Oeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-29 e as 12UTC de 30-12-2015

Ondas de Oeste, passando a Noroeste.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

A frente fria neste momento está sobre o G. Ocidental. Como é bem visível no IPMA, a frente não tem muito desenvolvimento vertical.

No Eumetsat (11:00 UTC) também é bem visível o ar muito frio atrás da frente com os _cumulus_ dispersos característicos:






A madrugada de amanhã deverá ser um pouco mais fria do que o habitual nos Grs. Ocidental e Central.

Nota ainda para a atividade elétrica pouco frequente e dispersa:






Será que é thundersnow?


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos um dia cinzento mas com pouca chuva ... O vento é que já se faz sentir com alguma intensidade ...

Aproveito e deixo aqui umas fotos de como está a ondulação na ilha do Corvo ... Em relação ao avião na foto do pico parece-me que sim que vai aterrar na Horta ...

Autora das fotos - Kathy Rita


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 16:06)

A frente fria está sobre o G. Central, não apresentando muitas diferenças na sua estrutura:






Tal como a frente, o frio move-se rapidamente sendo as diferenças térmicas bastante claras. Agora é esperar para ver até onde vai chegar a temperatura.






Infelizmente, a estação de S. Caetano no Pico está fora de combate. É pena.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 16:19)




----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

E neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado por aqui puxado a vento ... Animação até 2016 ... Um Dezembro para recordar ...


----------



## lserpa (29 Dez 2015 às 17:18)

Por aqui na Horta está assim, 





 o acumulado anda já próximo dos 10mm, o vento continua forte, mas no quadrante em que está a zona onde está a minha estação é abrigado.


----------



## Hazores (30 Dez 2015 às 00:16)

Boa Noite, pela costa Oeste da ilha terceira, frio algum vento e aguaceiros.... Um verdadeiro inverno...


----------



## lserpa (30 Dez 2015 às 01:21)

Sigo com 11,2ºc a humidade começa finalmente a ceder e agora está nos 85% sigo com vento moderado de NW, à frente deixou aqui pela minha zona 12,6mm de acumulado


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 07:46)

Acumulados nos Açores nas últimas 78 horas, desde dia 27:






E já se superou os 500 mm em estações de S.Miguel, neste mês!
Estações ordenadas pelo acumulado total de Dezembro:






Flores e S.Miguel são as ilhas onde se excedeu os 400 mm. As ilhas menos chuvosas são Graciosa, Corvo e Santa Maria.



Spoiler: Estações por ordem geográfica


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (30 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

E parece que vamos ter o último dia de 2015 com bastante vento em todo o arquipélago... especialmente no Grupo Ocidental. Analisei os dados do windguru e elaborei uma tabela de fácil visualização. Claro que, a 24h deste evento, ainda haverá alterações, mas por enquanto está assim... Boa noite 
http://azoreanstormbuster.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

O próximo sistema frontal, em resumo, será muito semelhante ao anterior numa coisa: pouca chuva e muita ventania. Falta novamente humidade na alta atmosfera. Para variar nos modelos publicados:






Hoje de madrugada as estações do IPMA nas Flores e no Corvo chegaram aos +-8º. Acho que não foi o suficiente para haver neve.


----------



## faroeste (31 Dez 2015 às 10:41)

Aviso Meteorológico 142/2015
31, Dezembro de 2015 às 08:40
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: 

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 15UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 00UTC de 01-01-2016

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Noroeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-01-01 e as 06UTC de 01-01-2016

Ondas de Oeste passando a Noroeste.

*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 12UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 21UTC de 31-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Noroeste com rajadas da ordem

dos 120 Km/h.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 16UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 20UTC de 31-12-2015

Ondas de Oeste passando a Noroeste de 7 a 8 metros.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 12UTC de 31-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste.

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 21UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 00UTC de 01-01-2016

Direcção de Noroeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 11UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 16UTC de 31-12-2015

Ondas de Noroeste passando a Oeste.

*** PARA O GRUPO OCIDENTAL ***

--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 20UTC de 31-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Noroeste com rajadas da ordem

dos 120 Km/h.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 10UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 22UTC de 31-12-2015

Ondas de Noroeste passando a Oeste de 7 a 8 metros.

--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

VENTO relativo a Velocidade Média

No período entre as 09UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 18UTC de 31-12-2015

Direcção de Sudoeste a rodar para Noroeste.

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima

No período entre as 20UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 00UTC de 01-01-2016

Direcção de Noroeste.

AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA relativo a Altura Significativa das Ondas

No período entre as 22UTC de 2015-12-31 e as 03UTC de 01-01-2016

Ondas de Noroeste.


----------



## lserpa (31 Dez 2015 às 14:00)

Bem, e a fechar o ano, um temporal a valer outra vez. Bom 2016 a todos!


----------



## lserpa (31 Dez 2015 às 15:01)

Dash Cam vídeo a caminho do meu trabalho, vídeo das 13:10... Sentido Horta, Feteira.  agora às 14:00 a frente acaba de passar o o vento e a chuva abrandaram significativamente


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2015 às 16:25)

de forma fraca a moderada em PDL.

Resumo até agora:

Dia muito ventoso em S. Miguel. Na Ribeira Grande as ondas estão a ser varridas pelo vento. Vê-se os salpicos de água salgada alguns metros acima da ondulação. No satélite:






A frente não tem muito interesse. De vez em quando vê-se uma nuvem com maior desenvolvimento vertical. Em termos de precipitação, apenas chuva miúda esporádica. Mais logo certamente haverá chuva mais intensa. Também já deu para ver alguns arco-íris. Será que haverá fogo de artifício com esta ventania? De qualquer das formas...


----------



## Afgdr (31 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento moderado.

O vento já soprou com mais intensidade e já choveu, embora a chuva fosse em geral fraca.

Desejo a todos umas boas entradas em 2016! 

Cumprimentos,
André


----------

